# panthers



## emtguy

So, after this new issue of GON and the panther pics in there are there still people, including DNR, that says there are none in Ga? 
The colquitt county submission from debbie cannon is a great picture IMHO. Atleast three pictures are no doubt panthers i think.


----------



## michael988

There are panthers in south ga ive seen couple of them and i have a friend that hears them scremin behind his house offten


----------



## wmahunter

emtguy said:


> So, after this new issue of GON and the panther pics in there are there still people, including DNR, that says there are none in Ga?
> The colquitt county submission from debbie cannon is a great picture IMHO. Atleast three pictures are no doubt panthers i think.



Are you serious?  Really?  
Nothing in any of those pics but bobcats, housecats and yotes.  There may be cougars in GA but certainly NOT in any of those pics or videos.
The pic on the front cover...THAT'S a cougar....None of the pics in the article look anything like that!


----------



## gobblin thunder 57

There are definetly panthers in GA. We had one that hung around our land a few years ago. It was pitch black. It was spotted crossing one of the fields in front of our house. Also at a christmas tree farm right down the road there was one that was seen several times amoungst the planted trees. Don't let someone from the DNR that sits at a desk or studies animals that are penned up tell you they are not here. Ask the hunters and farmers that are in and around the woods regularly. And they may be cougars or mountain lions or Fla black jaguars whatever. To me there is not much difference. They are all huge cats.


----------



## BowArrow

The GON photos prove nothing. It you see a cougar, it is a released Western cougar or a lost Florida cougar from the Everglade area where there is a small population. The Eastern cougar is extinct. Period.


----------



## jig pitcher

There are no doubt painters in GA. I have a friend whose friend saw one being walked on a leash by a bigfoot just the other night!  He took a picture but it turned out really dark and out of focus!


----------



## GA DAWG

Those pics are all bobcats and house cats. The couple of videos on the main GON site are the 3 id vote most likely to be and even those are not cut and dried evidence!!


----------



## ted 88

those trail cam pics couldve been taken anywhere in the world. the one from screven county looks more like one than any of the others. imo. ive never seen a cougar or any evidence of one...but i wouldnt doubt that there is 1 or 2, here and there, that some idiot turned loose


----------



## MoonPie

In the latest issue of AON there is an add that someone will pay $1000.00 to anyone who can provide proof of a panther here in Alabama. Guess that would need to be trail cam pics and a body.


----------



## JWT

If everybody see's them, then shoot em!! Pretty simple!! If I see one its taking a dirt nap !!


----------



## BobKat

I believe there are panthers in georgia but the photos in gon well most of them are bobcats no doubt about it, and for sure one of them is a black housecat. the others are questionable but not anything 100% The debbie cannon pic is a great one of a bobcat. and the jason cowart is a good one of a bobcat and her kitten but thats just my opinion


----------



## Hunter22

wmahunter said:


> Are you serious?  Really?
> Nothing in any of those pics but bobcats, housecats and yotes.  There may be cougars in GA but certainly NOT in any of those pics or videos.
> The pic on the front cover...THAT'S a cougar....None of the pics in the article look anything like that!



I have seen one personally here in Middle Ga while deer hunting last year. Saw it for a few seconds in some thick brush and was solid black with a long tail and faded yellow eyes. It was big and most definitely not a dog because a minute later it let out a scream like someone being murdered.


----------



## wmahunter

Hunter22 said:


> I have seen one personally here in Middle Ga while deer hunting last year. Saw it for a few seconds in some thick brush and was solid black with a long tail and faded yellow eyes. It was big and most definitely not a dog because a minute later it let out a scream like someone being murdered.



So you saw it good enough to see the "faded yellow eyes" but still had to rely on the scream you heard later to convince yourself (and us) that it was really not a dog?  Really?


----------



## Hunter22

wmahunter said:


> So you saw it good enough to see the "faded yellow eyes" but still had to rely on the scream you heard later to convince yourself (and us) that it was really not a dog?  Really?



I didnt say I relied on the scream to convince myself you just assumed that. I was pretty sure it was one but just have never seen one in person before and it caught me off guard. The scream I heard was just reassurance that I actually saw one. You not seeing one doesnt mean there not in Ga. Sounds like you dont want to believe it just because you have not seen one. Im not the only one around here that has seen one either so if your a know it all like you make yourself out to be then explain why im not the only one that has seen one in this county?


----------



## HALOJmpr

Hunter22 said:


> I have seen one personally here in Middle Ga while deer hunting last year. Saw it for a few seconds in some thick brush and was solid black with a long tail and faded yellow eyes. It was big and most definitely not a dog because a minute later it let out a scream like someone being murdered.



Maybe someone turned a leopard or jaguar loose in GA.

"If Florida panthers aren't black, then what IS a black panther?
There is no species of "black panther." The large black cats seen in zoos or used by media outlets are usually either the black (or melanistic) phase of jaguars or leopards. Some species of wild felines, especially those that are spotted as adults (including bobcats) have melanistic or black color phases. This color phase is unusual. However, there has never been a black or melanistic panther, cougar, or mountain lion documented in the wild or in captivity."

http://www.fws.gov/floridapanther/panther_faq.html


----------



## Hunter22

HALOJmpr said:


> Maybe someone turned a leopard or jaguar loose in GA.
> 
> "If Florida panthers aren't black, then what IS a black panther?
> There is no species of "black panther." The large black cats seen in zoos or used by media outlets are usually either the black (or melanistic) phase of jaguars or leopards. Some species of wild felines, especially those that are spotted as adults (including bobcats) have melanistic or black color phases. This color phase is unusual. However, there has never been a black or melanistic panther, cougar, or mountain lion documented in the wild or in captivity."
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/floridapanther/panther_faq.html



It was as black as the ace of spades and had characteristics of a black panther. The Long tail, really light yellow eyes, really big body, and the scream it let out I have never heard before. One of our buddies that has been farming this area for 45 years has seen them before. One of his buddies had a close encounter with one being in the same tree about 10 yrs ago. The Last one he has seen was a few years back.


----------



## flintdiver

The video on GON from Moreland is my neighbor, thats my housecat in his video. For real ! I never knew ol "Rusty" would end up in GON.


----------



## HALOJmpr

flintdiver said:


> The video on GON from Moreland is my neighbor, thats my housecat in his video. For real ! I never knew ol "Rusty" would end up in GON.



I shot a gray panther in my back yard this morning ... oddly he was long tailed and muscular looking but was eating sunflower seeds.  He must have been a bit malnourished because his tail was a bit brushy looking.


----------



## simpleman30

good grief.  really folks?  there's no such thing as a black panther.  do some research before you type an example of your ignorance.


From the wikipedia post on black panthers.

"There are no authenticated cases of truly melanistic cougars (pumas). Melanistic cougars have never been photographed or shot in the wild and none has ever been bred. There is wide consensus among breeders and biologists that the animal does not exist.[citation needed]

Black cougars have been reported in Kentucky and in the Carolinas. There have also been reports of glossy black cougars from Kansas, Texas and eastern Nebraska.[citation needed] These have come to be known as the "North American black panther". Sightings are currently attributed to errors in species identification by non-experts, and by the memetic exaggeration of size."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_panther


----------



## Hunter22

simpleman30 said:


> good grief.  really folks?  there's no such thing as a black panther.  do some research before you type an example of your ignorance.
> 
> 
> From the wikipedia post on black panthers.
> 
> "There are no authenticated cases of truly melanistic cougars (pumas). Melanistic cougars have never been photographed or shot in the wild and none has ever been bred. There is wide consensus among breeders and biologists that the animal does not exist.[citation needed]
> 
> Black cougars have been reported in Kentucky and in the Carolinas. There have also been reports of glossy black cougars from Kansas, Texas and eastern Nebraska.[citation needed] These have come to be known as the "North American black panther". Sightings are currently attributed to errors in species identification by non-experts, and by the memetic exaggeration of size."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_panther



Well apparently everybody we have an expert on our hands. He can see everything we can see. Please do explain what I saw then? It was no bobcat or dog so what does the expert conclude it is?


----------



## HALOJmpr

Hunter22 said:


> Well apparently everybody we have an expert on our hands. He can see everything we can see. Please do explain what I saw then? It was no bobcat or dog so what does the expert conclude it is?



Not trying to start a fight with you ...  there's not enough information or _documentation_ to say what it is.  We're just trying to tell you what people who have studied the animals have said.  They have shown it's not genetically possible for panthers to be black(melanistic).  I don't doubt you saw something ... I don't even doubt you saw a dark brown panther .... it just wasn't black.  I've seen a lot of stuff look black in one light and totally different and  lighter in real light.

I live in North FL ... hunt less than 2 miles form the GA line and my BIL, friend and I have all seen panthers.  That 2 miles I'm sure doesn't keep them out of GA because they don't know where the state line is.  The common thought from wildlife biologist is that even the ones we see are juvenile males searching for their own territory.  They can and will travel great distances.  The problem is that the females tend to stay in a "home" area so unless GA relocates some there won't be a breeding population.


----------



## wmahunter

I'm not trying to be a smart-a or claiming to be an expert but I have enough common sense to know that with the millions (or at least a bunch of them) of trail cameras that are in the GA woods, and with sooo many black panthers reported to have been "seen" there should be at least ONE example of a black panther to show for it....can't even get a good example of a tan panther...much less a black one.

Seems like the folks that have "seen" them and believe in them take the attitude of "don't confuse me with the facts...I know better".

I have no doubt that there is an occasional Florida Panther that crosses into GA and I would never argue against that but it is the reported sightings of black ones that makes me


----------



## wmahunter

Hunter22 said:


> I didnt say I relied on the scream to convince myself you just assumed that. I was pretty sure it was one but



I knew a guy once who was pretty sure the bird he was shooting off a limb was a turkey too but when it hit the ground it had turned into a buzzard.  He wasn't only "sure" it was a turkey but he was "certain" that it was a tom turkey and not a hen.  OOPS.

Our minds can add some pretty important details to things that we just barely see sometimes.


----------



## Hunter22

wmahunter said:


> I'm not trying to be a smart-a or claiming to be an expert but I have enough common sense to know that with the millions (or at least a bunch of them) of trail cameras that are in the GA woods, and with sooo many black panthers reported to have been "seen" there should be at least ONE example of a black panther to show for it....can't even get a good example of a tan panther...much less a black one.
> 
> Seems like the folks that have "seen" them and believe in them take the attitude of "don't confuse me with the facts...I know better".
> 
> I have no doubt that there is an occasional Florida Panther that crosses into GA and I would never argue against that but it is the reported sightings of black ones that makes me



well it definately wasnt bigfoot and it was in the shade and looked solid black. If any of yall could tell me what it is please do. A leopard, cougar, or panther are basically the same thing in my book. Im no expert either and ever since I have put out trail cameras and havent gotten anything. I have seen some strange stuff around my neck of the woods in the past few years and couldnt identify any of the animals except for this black cougar/panther/ leopard. It was no bobcat by any means because we have a huge bobcat thats about 50lbs we got on a trail cam and have seen once in person but he isnt close to being black gray or any color like that.

Laast deer season I saw something that was solid black if my memory serves me right and it ran across the foodplot and halfway across it got up on its hind legs and ran the rest of the way. It was about a ft and a half or 2 ft tall and when it switched from 4 to 2 legs it maintained the same speed. I have no idea what that could have been. Also last deer season I saw something running through the cotton field that was solid black but smaller about half the size of the "black panther" I saw and it was running as fast as grease lightning through the cotton and scared the you know what out of a nearby fox. I only saw it for about 5 seconds or a little more but I couldnt make out what it could have been either. Whatever it was was really fast.


----------



## wmahunter

Hunter22 said:


> well it definately wasnt bigfoot and it was in the shade and looked solid black. If any of yall could tell me what it is please do. A leopard, cougar, or panther are basically the same thing in my book. Im no expert either and ever since I have put out trail cameras and havent gotten anything. I have seen some strange stuff around my neck of the woods in the past few years and couldnt identify any of the animals except for this black cougar/panther/ leopard. It was no bobcat by any means because we have a huge bobcat thats about 50lbs we got on a trail cam and have seen once in person but he isnt close to being black gray or any color like that.



I don't know what you saw either but I am real sure it wasn't a black panther.  Could have been a bear or dog or big dark colored bobcat in the shade...who knows.

All you have to do is look at the pic in GON of the housecat sitting on the salt block to prove my point that people see things to be something that they are not.  It happens to all of us.

I "thought" I saw a black panther once slip into the woods on the side of the highway just south of Columbus but I KNOW that I didn't.  BUT IF there were such an animal then I would swear that I saw one that day.


----------



## gobblin thunder 57

Well I believe you hunter22. I don't care what the rest of you think. There is no mistaking the scream that they let out. Makes the hair on the back of your neck stand up. I have never personally heard one but my mama has behind our house.
Just because all the nay-sayers have never seen one they think they aren't here. As a previous poster stated it could be the Fla panthers and jaguars (some are black!) coming across the line and moving north. I am from south ga. anyway. I can understand not seeing them in north ga. but there is a logical and reasonable explanation for why they are in southern ga. They are here. We ain't talking about bigfoot guys. We are talking about a real animal that definetly exists.


----------



## Hunter22

wmahunter said:


> I knew a guy once who was pretty sure the bird he was shooting off a limb was a turkey too but when it hit the ground it had turned into a buzzard.  He wasn't only "sure" it was a turkey but he was "certain" that it was a tom turkey and not a hen.  OOPS.
> 
> Our minds can add some pretty important details to things that we just barely see sometimes.



Thats funny. Thats the reason i dont shoot something unless I know 100% sure what it is. Everybodys eyes play tricks on em sometime or another in their life. Who knows you could possibly "see" bigfoot cross right in front of you tonight haha. Sometimes you make things look like what there not because you want to believe its true and so then you convince yourself its true even sometimes when its not.


----------



## Hunter22

gobblin thunder 57 said:


> Well I believe you hunter22. I don't care what the rest of you think. There is no mistaking the scream that they let out. Makes the hair on the back of your neck stand up. I have never personally heard one but my mama has behind our house.
> Just because all the nay-sayers have never seen one they think they aren't here. As a previous poster stated it could be the Fla panthers and jaguars (some are black!) coming across the line and moving north. I am from south ga. anyway. I can understand not seeing them in north ga. but there is a logical and reasonable explanation for why they are in southern ga. They are here. We ain't talking about bigfoot guys. We are talking about a real animal that definetly exists.



It made the hair on the back of my neck stand up and its a VERY distinct scream. I have never heard any other animal make a howl, scream or anything half as close as to what I heard.


----------



## gobblin thunder 57

Hunter22 said:


> It made the hair on the back of my neck stand up and its a VERY distinct scream. I have never heard any other animal make a howl, scream or anything half as close as to what I heard.[/Q
> 
> I can imagine. I knew a guy that hunted right on the outside of tift co. He went to get down one night after a hunt and heard one scream in the woods behind him. He didn't stop running till he was at the truck.


----------



## wmahunter

gobblin thunder 57 said:


> There is no mistaking the scream that they let out. I have never personally heard one



That's a classic.  Gotta love it.


----------



## gobblin thunder 57

I have never heard one in the wild but there are movies of these "mythical creatures" as you like to think of them. They are here. Where is your proof, WMAhunter, that they are not here? Judging by your screen name you must only hunt WMA properties. Just because you have not seen them on one of those doesn't mean they are not here. And since when did you become an expert on what is walking around in "MY" woods or anyone elses for that matter? They may not be a native species but that doesn't mean they can't migrate but this is a stupid discussion that will probably be deleted anyway so I am done. Not trying to start anything just trying to prove a point that there is no evidence that they are here nor is there evidence that they are not. So until I see some hard evidence that disproves me I will just believe that they are here.


----------



## Hunter22

gobblin thunder 57 said:


> Hunter22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It made the hair on the back of my neck stand up and its a VERY distinct scream. I have never heard any other animal make a howl, scream or anything half as close as to what I heard.[/Q
> 
> I can imagine. I knew a guy that hunted right on the outside of tift co. He went to get down one night after a hunt and heard one scream in the woods behind him. He didn't stop running till he was at the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont blame him. If i didnt see the cat before hearing that I dont know what I would have done. Even after seeing it then hearing it scream will still freak you out. If you never have heard one you wouldnt know what were talking about. You think your tuff and arent scared of anything untill you hear one in he woods when its dark and you jump outa your skin. It might just give you a heart attack. My adrenaline was flowing heavily after hearing it.
Click to expand...


----------



## wmahunter

gobblin thunder 57 said:


> Where is your proof, WMAhunter, that they are not here? So until I see some hard evidence that disproves me I will just believe that they are here.



It is not possible to prove something does not exist but it is entirely possible to prove that it does so the burden on proof falls on you not me.  Where is your proof?

Believe what you wish...just don't look at the facts or it may confuse you.


----------



## BobKat

wmahunter said:


> I'm not trying to be a smart-a or claiming to be an expert but I have enough common sense to know that with the millions (or at least a bunch of them) of trail cameras that are in the GA woods, and with sooo many black panthers reported to have been "seen" there should be at least ONE example of a black panther to show for it....can't even get a good example of a tan panther...much less a black one.
> 
> Seems like the folks that have "seen" them and believe in them take the attitude of "don't confuse me with the facts...I know better".
> 
> I have no doubt that there is an occasional Florida Panther that crosses into GA and I would never argue against that but it is the reported sightings of black ones that makes me




I have to agree....  i think people just really mistake seeing housecats and other things for "black" panthers. maybe there is one or 2 out there but that would mean that the breeding population is extremly more than anyone says it is, because it would be a genetic mutation. people jump to conclusions to often, and your eyes do play tricks on you. When i killed my first deer it went from being a 4 point to a 6 to an 8 because i was so excited over it.


----------



## Hunter22

BobKat said:


> I have to agree....  i think people just really mistake seeing housecats and other things for "black" panthers. maybe there is one or 2 out there but that would mean that the breeding population is extremly more than anyone says it is, because it would be a genetic mutation. people jump to conclusions to often, and your eyes do play tricks on you. When i killed my first deer it went from being a 4 point to a 6 to an 8 because i was so excited over it.



I agree your eyes can play tricks on you. Im not arguing with you or anything but I know what i saw and if this was a house cat it would be a world record. This cat stood about 3 ft tall give or take and had an extremely long tail. I dont know of any house cats that big or any dogs except great danes. Also the scream it let out was most definately not a house cat or dog by any means. We are all entitled to our own opinions but I know what i saw and im gona stick with it no matter what anyone says. Have you heard a cougar or panther scream in real life and not on the internet?


----------



## MoonPie

OK y'all. How bout we call it a cougar....  Man, y'all is technickel, aint ya. Panther, Cougar, Lion, bout the same thing to this simple man.

(heres one a the articles I was talkin about) *Alabama Cougar Quest
*For a full year, AON has collected evidence of wild cougars in Alabama. Now it’s time for readers to decide who gets $1,000.
http://www.aonmag.com/article.php?id=2311


----------



## HALOJmpr

MoonPie said:


> OK y'all. How bout we call it a cougar....  Man, y'all is technickel, aint ya. Panther, Cougar, Lion, bout the same thing to this simple man.
> 
> (heres one a the articles I was talkin about) *Alabama Cougar Quest
> *For a full year, AON has collected evidence of wild cougars in Alabama. Now it’s time for readers to decide who gets $1,000.
> http://www.aonmag.com/article.php?id=2311



No one is really disputing panthers in GA ... at least transient ones.  The issue comes up with the "black" ones that science and time has shown genetically don't exist.


----------



## simpleman30

HALOJmpr said:


> No one is really disputing panthers in GA ... at least transient ones.  The issue comes up with the "black" ones that science and time has shown genetically don't exist.



exactly the point i was trying to make.  

and a cougar/puma/panther is different than a jaguar.  some will argue that there's a difference between a puma, cougar, panther, catamount, etc.... nobody's trying to be "too technical," just correct.


----------



## Hunter22

simpleman30 said:


> exactly the point i was trying to make.
> 
> and a cougar/puma/panther is different than a jaguar.  some will argue that there's a difference between a puma, cougar, panther, catamount, etc.... nobody's trying to be "too technical," just correct.



Well whatever it was it was in the cat family and very large. It would have made a 50lb bobcat look like a cub. All i sayin is that it was solid black, long black tail, faint yellow eyes, and screamed in the woods like a lady just got murdered. Its either a cougar or something in that species range. I know what I saw.


----------



## MoonPie




----------



## Throwback

Its a miracle there aren't hundreds of people shot every year mistaken as bigfoot. 


T


----------



## Throwback

Hunter22 said:


> Well whatever it was it was in the cat family and very large. It would have made a 50lb bobcat look like a cub. All i sayin is that it was solid black, long black tail, faint yellow eyes, and screamed in the woods like a lady just got murdered. Its either a cougar or something in that species range. I know what I saw.



If a woman just got murdered how does she make a noise? 


T


----------



## emtguy

If you think that debbie cannons pic is a bobcat your eyes' are bad. They are called a bobcat because their tail is "bobed tail" That cat in her pic has a long tail.
I will agree there are no breeding pairs in Ga but there are panthers. 
For Gods sake ONE WAS SHOT LAST YEAR  IN GA and it was PROVEN by DNR to be a offspring from a florida panther, they did DNA test and the article was IN GON.
DNR tried to say it was a captive one that escaped but they had to back up and regroup after the testing was done...i cant be the only one that saw that article in GON...thats all the proof needed, a dead one.


----------



## Hunter22

Throwback said:


> If a woman just got murdered how does she make a noise?
> 
> 
> T



It sounded like she was in the process of getting murdered.


----------



## Hunter22

emtguy said:


> If you think that debbie cannons pic is a bobcat your eyes' are bad. They are called a bobcat because their tail is "bobed tail" That cat in her pic has a long tail.
> I will agree there are no breeding pairs in Ga but there are panthers.
> For Gods sake ONE WAS SHOT LAST YEAR  IN GA and it was PROVEN by DNR to be a offspring from a florida panther, they did DNA test and the article was IN GON.
> DNR tried to say it was a captive one that escaped but they had to back up and regroup after the testing was done...i cant be the only one that saw that article in GON...thats all the proof needed, a dead one.



I saw it and I know a ton of others did too. How could you miss it? 

MoonPie thats the animal that I saw going through the woods but apparently everyone is a non-believer. Seems like more people believe in bigfoot than a "black" panther/cougar/leopard.


----------



## HALOJmpr

OK so if you are to trust your eyes then this might help you.  Sunday @ dinner on the grounds at our family church I took some pictures ... indoors and daylight.  Not even dark.  Please tell me what color the arm on this chandelier is .........

Even I will say it "looks" black!!!  But this was without a flash and the camera can see better than we can.


----------



## HALOJmpr

This is with the flash and guess what!!!!!!!!!!!!!   It's NOT just black!!!!  The camera can see better than any of us will ever hope too and even in normal light everyone of you would have "Sworn" that arm was black.  Throw in a little tree canopy, other plants and fading light .... well hopefully now you "get the picture".  There are NO black panthers ... they are just panthers


----------



## westcobbdog

yeah a guy got in trouble for shooting one last year..that was documented,too. both my brothers saw one in Ben Hill County around 15 years ago in different locations. One bro had one scare him as he was climbing a tree in the dark as one jumped down and stalked away, growling and raising cain. The same bro saw one (or the same one ) with a witness in the car,  they watched one jump over the dirt road in full view. Second bro saw one at a neighbors beaver pond driving down same dirt rd. , could have been same cat, this tract is not that far from N Fla., maybe 60 miles.


----------



## wmahunter

emtguy said:


> If you think that debbie cannons pic is a bobcat your eyes' are bad. They are called a bobcat because their tail is "bobed tail" That cat in her pic has a long tail.
> I will agree there are no breeding pairs in Ga but there are panthers.
> For Gods sake ONE WAS SHOT LAST YEAR  IN GA and it was PROVEN by DNR to be a offspring from a florida panther, they did DNA test and the article was IN GON.
> DNR tried to say it was a captive one that escaped but they had to back up and regroup after the testing was done...i cant be the only one that saw that article in GON...thats all the proof needed, a dead one.



Yes, there was a florida panther killed in GA a while back.  It was not black.  

The real question is....Do you really honestly see a cougar/panther/mountain lion in the Debbie Cannon picture?  

Do you see the same kind of animal in both of the pics below? I see a blurry picture of a speckled cat with a short tail that blends into the right rear leg in such a way that it is hard to see the actual end of the tail.  

I don't see the muscular build, strong thick legs, and long thick tail in the Cannon pic...do you?


----------



## Throwback

Hunter22 said:


> It sounded like she was in the process of getting murdered.



which begs the question--how do you know what a woman being murdered sounds like? 

T


----------



## Hunter22

I guess it was a black cougar or black leopard I saw then. I looked online and found out bobcats can be solid black as well BUT the characteristics of the cat I saw were not the same as a bobcat. For instance a bobcat wouldnt have a long tail like the cat I saw did and how big the cat was. This couldnt have been a bobcat I saw nor a large house cat either. Im trying to get a picture on a trail cam but so far no luck.


----------



## Throwback

what I find "odd" is that in states like florida where they factually exist, the guys that hunt in that area have posted pics---CLEAR NO DOUBT PICS--of them on their game cameras.
But here, a grainy, blurry shakey picture is all you get. 

or they don't have their camera with them...

ALso, how many times do you hear people from florida panther country saying "I hear one screaming all the time on the hunting club. It sounds like a woman is being raped every time I hit the deer stand"

T


----------



## Throwback

Hunter22 said:


> I guess it was a black cougar or black leopard I saw then. I looked online and found out bobcats can be solid black as well BUT the characteristics of the cat I saw were not the same as a bobcat. For instance a bobcat wouldnt have a long tail like the cat I saw did and how big the cat was. This couldnt have been a bobcat I saw nor a large house cat either. Im trying to get a picture on a trail cam but so far no luck.




while you're at it look online and see how many melanstic phase mountain lions have been known to exist. 

check out the home range of a leopard, too. 

t


----------



## HALOJmpr

Throwback said:


> what I find "odd" is that in states like florida where they factually exist, the guys that hunt in that area have posted pics---CLEAR NO DOUBT PICS--of them on their game cameras.
> But here, a grainy, blurry shakey picture is all you get.
> 
> or they don't have their camera with them...
> 
> ALso, how many times do you hear people from florida panther country saying "I hear one screaming all the time on the hunting club. It sounds like a woman is being raped every time I hit the deer stand"
> 
> T



Only thing I've ever heard "scream like it's being murdered" was a stupid peacock ... yes it freaked me out and I almost shot it even after I saw what it was just out of spite   Oh and T you have to admit you thought the first picture above was Black


----------



## wmahunter

Hunter22, I've gotta give you credit here.  You truly believe you say what you believe you saw and you are sticking to your guns about it.  Unfortunately since there are no black cougars, you saw something else and think you saw a black cougar.


----------



## emtguy

Do you notice the long tail in the debbie cannon pic? Plus it is to tall to be a bobcat, i've seen bunches of bobcats and none are thick fromthe backbone to the bottom of their stomach as the cat in the pic.

Also why no comments from you guys that say there are none in Ga. about my previous statement proving there are panthers in Ga. A guy SHOT one LAST YEAR and DNR proved it was a WILD one by DNA test. The GON ran the article and the follow up article saying it was not a captive one that got loose at all. DNA proved it was a FL. panther that roamed north.


----------



## emtguy

Hunter22 said:


> I saw it and I know a ton of others did too. How could you miss it?
> 
> MoonPie thats the animal that I saw going through the woods but apparently everyone is a non-believer. Seems like more people believe in bigfoot than a "black" panther/cougar/leopard.



How come you didnt comment on the PROOF that there panthers in GA because one was KILLED last year...Its in GON, read the article. It was a fl panther and DNA test proved it, even DNR had to agree with the test. It aint rocket sceince, Man killed one, DNR said it was a captive one that escaped, DNA test were done by DNR i guess, it was proven to be offspring of a pair of Fl. panthers...i guess GON lies also.

BTW im adimant about this b/c i did see AND shoot at a panther when i was 12-15 years old. I had a single shot 12 guage with bird shot and he was to far off to hurt him but i didnt know better. I shot, he ran and i ran straight back the other way.

I will agree there are no black panthers or breeding pairs probally but roaming single panthers i do beleive are in Ga.


----------



## HALOJmpr

emtguy said:


> Do you notice the long tail in the debbie cannon pic? Plus it is to tall to be a bobcat, i've seen bunches of bobcats and none are thick fromthe backbone to the bottom of their stomach as the cat in the pic.
> 
> Also why no comments from you guys that say there are none in Ga. about my previous statement proving there are panthers in Ga. A guy SHOT one LAST YEAR and DNR proved it was a WILD one by DNA test. The GON ran the article and the follow up article saying it was not a captive one that got loose at all. DNA proved it was a FL. panther that roamed north.



Debbie cannon pic is a grainy Bobcat but it's a bobcat .... grown panthers are not spotted.  AND .... we concede it's possible for panthers to rarely be in GA .... it's not possible that you see a black one though


----------



## wmahunter

wmahunter said:


> Yes, there was a florida panther killed in GA a while back.  It was not black.
> 
> The real question is....Do you really honestly see a cougar/panther/mountain lion in the Debbie Cannon picture?
> 
> Do you see the same kind of animal in both of the pics below? I see a blurry picture of a speckled cat with a short tail that blends into the right rear leg in such a way that it is hard to see the actual end of the tail.
> 
> I don't see the muscular build, strong thick legs, and long thick tail in the Cannon pic...do you?





emtguy said:


> Do you notice the long tail in the debbie cannon pic? Plus it is to tall to be a bobcat, i've seen bunches of bobcats and none are thick fromthe backbone to the bottom of their stomach as the cat in the pic.
> 
> Also why no comments from you guys that say there are none in Ga. about my previous statement proving there are panthers in Ga. A guy SHOT one LAST YEAR and DNR proved it was a WILD one by DNA test. The GON ran the article and the follow up article saying it was not a captive one that got loose at all. DNA proved it was a FL. panther that roamed north.




Did you read the first sentence in the response above?  Nobody is arguing that there wasn't one killed in GA.  Nobody is arguing that there may not be a few more that venture up here from Florida.

The cat in the Cannon pic is a bobcat no matter what you think you see but you know what you know that you know so you will never agree that it is not a cougar.


----------



## Throwback

*did it sound like this?*


----------



## 243Savage

Throwback said:


>



Now I'm gonna have nightmares.


----------



## bfriendly

Hunter22 said:


> It sounded like she was in the process of getting murdered.



I would like to know, Did you SEE that Cat MAKE that sound? If not, what makes you think it was the cat?  I have seen a Panther in Florida for real..............very cool, but no screams to go with it and no it was not black

I think you heard a scream, just as described, but I dont think it was any cat.............BTW- I too have heard the same scream, but did not see what made it.

Did you say something about something taking off running, then getting up on its back legs and keep going?

Its funny how so many stories I have read describe the same Woman getting raped/murdered scream......

There is even a story that is from the 1800's, but they say they saw the creature actually making the scream...........

I even started a thread about it, but noone has read it..........yet





> which begs the question--how do you know what a woman being murdered sounds like?
> 
> T



You mean to tell me you ain't got no cable out there?  I have known what that sounded like since I saw Psycho when I were a youngen...........


----------



## bfriendly

Throwback said:


>



That was Very cool!  Not what I heard, but very cool nonetheless


----------



## bfriendly

Hey Hunter................here the link to that old story........I like the description of the scream they Saw the Creature Make.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=623158


----------



## Hunter22

Throwback said:


> which begs the question--how do you know what a woman being murdered sounds like?
> 
> T



Its just a saying, I have never heard nor want to hear a real women gettin murdered.


----------



## Ihunt

Proof people.Just give us the proof. Not grainy photos that people can argue about and have to vote on. Half of those in GON are house cats. What about the one sitting on the salt block?    And my vet said ........  Get a new vet.


----------



## Hunter22

Ihunt said:


> Proof people.Just give us the proof. Not grainy photos that people can argue about and have to vote on. Half of those in GON are house cats. What about the one sitting on the salt block?    And my vet said ........  Get a new vet.



Im working on the proof but untill I get a picture IF it shows up again then all the proof I have is what I saw with my own 2 god given eyes. I have never seen something with such a long tail before except for a great dane and I have never seen a solid black one of them before. 

WMA- I always stick to what I believe no matter what anyone else says. Looks like I will be carrying a video camera to the stand with me this upcoming season. I guess when I shoot a doe or two at the beginning of bow season il take the  carcass and put it out in front of a camera and see what happens.


----------



## Hunter22

bfriendly said:


> Hey Hunter................here the link to that old story........I like the description of the scream they Saw the Creature Make.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=623158



I didnt know bigfoot made the same noise as a cougar/leopard/panther! 
Whoever "heard? bigfoot make that noise had a little too much shine I believe. The only way I will believe bigfoot is real is if they get him on camera up close not far away and switching from a regular camera to thermal to show its not one of their buddies running around the woods in a monkey suit.


----------



## Throwback

Hunter22 said:


> I didnt know bigfoot made the same noise as a cougar/leopard/panther!
> Whoever "heard? bigfoot make that noise had a little too much shine I believe. The only way I will believe bigfoot is real is if they get him on camera up close not far away and switching from a regular camera to thermal to show its not one of their buddies running around the woods in a monkey suit.




if a female bigfoot was being murdered, she wouldn't scream?


T


----------



## bfriendly

Hunter22 said:


> well it definately wasnt bigfoot and it was in the shade and looked solid black. If any of yall could tell me what it is please do. A leopard, cougar, or panther are basically the same thing in my book. Im no expert either and ever since I have put out trail cameras and havent gotten anything. I have seen some strange stuff around my neck of the woods in the past few years and couldnt identify any of the animals except for this black cougar/panther/ leopard. It was no bobcat by any means because we have a huge bobcat thats about 50lbs we got on a trail cam and have seen once in person but he isnt close to being black gray or any color like that.
> 
> Laast deer season I saw something that was solid black if my memory serves me right and it ran across the foodplot and halfway across it got up on its hind legs and ran the rest of the way. It was about a ft and a half or 2 ft tall and when it switched from 4 to 2 legs it maintained the same speed. I have no idea what that could have been. Also last deer season I saw something running through the cotton field that was solid black but smaller about half the size of the "black panther" I saw and it was running as fast as grease lightning through the cotton and scared the you know what out of a nearby fox. I only saw it for about 5 seconds or a little more but I couldnt make out what it could have been either. Whatever it was was really fast.



At least you admitted that you have NO IDEA what that Was.

Me thinks I have an idea what it was..................but if'n I told you, you'd




> I didnt know bigfoot made the same noise as a cougar/leopard/panther!
> Whoever "heard? bigfoot make that noise had a little too much shine I believe. The only way I will believe bigfoot is real is if they get him on camera up close not far away and switching from a regular camera to thermal to show its not one of their buddies running around the woods in a monkey suit.



Actually a Bigfoot will imitate many sounds of the wild............would you not, if you were a bigfoot, or simply a Primate living in the woods, hiding from Humans?  When my bud and I go hunting, I dont Yell, HEY LEN! WHERE ARE YOU?!  Instead, I whistle trying to imitate the Quail..........I guess you could call it our call sign

BTW-if you read it closer, they did not just HEAR the sound, but the SAW the Creature make that god awful sound.........I also understand needing proof, but, I also find that a Closed Mind, stubborn approach to a Simple "Possibility" , not fact, but Possible

The scream T gave to us was AWESOME and if I did not see the Fox making it, I probably would have guessed a Bobcat or Badger or something...........Very cool.............and it shows the sound maker may not always be what we think it is.........I keep hearing these frogs in the back of my neighbors yard that I swear sounds like Turkeys!  What the heck is that? Is it frogs?


----------



## Hunter22

bfriendly said:


> At least you admitted that you have NO IDEA what that Was.
> 
> Me thinks I have an idea what it was..................but if'n I told you, you'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually a Bigfoot will imitate many sounds of the wild............would you not, if you were a bigfoot, or simply a Primate living in the woods, hiding from Humans?  When my bud and I go hunting, I dont Yell, HEY LEN! WHERE ARE YOU?!  Instead, I whistle trying to imitate the Quail..........I guess you could call it our call sign
> 
> BTW-if you read it closer, they did not just HEAR the sound, but the SAW the Creature make that god awful sound.........I also understand needing proof, but, I also find that a Closed Mind, stubborn approach to a Simple "Possibility" , not fact, but Possible
> 
> The scream T gave to us was AWESOME and if I did not see the Fox making it, I probably would have guessed a Bobcat or Badger or something...........Very cool.............and it shows the sound maker may not always be what we think it is.........I keep hearing these frogs in the back of my neighbors yard that I swear sounds like Turkeys!  What the heck is that? Is it frogs?



You have them dang inbred turkey frogs too? haha its a small world after all. Ya I have heard a fox scream before because I saw him do it but it wasnt like in the video that T showed us. It was different and the "black panther/leopard/cougar" I saw that screamed sounded KIND OF like that but it was deeper than that fox.  Could be bigfoot were all hearing and seeing in the woods disguised as another animal. Who knows!


----------



## jrmmh1215

I am not saying that I believe or not, But I will say that I have seen a cat of some kind that appeared to be to large for a bobcat but I know that it wasn't black. However all of you that doubt continue to say that the experts that study them say that it is impossible. I have heard of many experts that also say that God doesn't either and I don't know of anybody that has a picture of him but I can tell you that he is real and is says in matthew that with God all things is possible. which includes Black Panthers although I have never seen one.


----------



## Throwback

jrmmh1215 said:


> I am not saying that I believe or not, But I will say that I have seen a cat of some kind that appeared to be to large for a bobcat but I know that it wasn't black. However all of you that doubt continue to say that the experts that study them say that it is impossible. I have heard of many experts that also say that God doesn't either and I don't know of anybody that has a picture of him but I can tell you that he is real and is says in matthew that with God all things is possible. which includes Black Panthers although I have never seen one.







I really have heard it all now. Using God to justify black panthers...



T


----------



## Hunter22

jrmmh1215 said:


> I am not saying that I believe or not, But I will say that I have seen a cat of some kind that appeared to be to large for a bobcat but I know that it wasn't black. However all of you that doubt continue to say that the experts that study them say that it is impossible. I have heard of many experts that also say that God doesn't either and I don't know of anybody that has a picture of him but I can tell you that he is real and is says in matthew that with God all things is possible. which includes Black Panthers although I have never seen one.




Thats what im saying. If theres a will theres a way. We are still discovering species of fish, bugs, and all sorts of animals and mammals in the world and alot of them I bet come from cross breeding. Im no scientist but things can happen and outcomes that are not likely possible are possible. 

That being said Mr. T and everyone else who doesnt believe there are black panthers might wana have a more open mind that what you have cause anything can happen. Were all entitled to our own opinions and thoughts and whatnot and thats why we live in this blessed country called the U.S.A so we can have rights to think what we want and to choose what we want to believe or not to believe.


----------



## Throwback

you can believe in three legged albino zombie bigfoots with a unicorn horn that fly if you want to and say God can make it so, which I guess he could---but that don't mean he has. 


T


----------



## The Original Rooster

I love when everybody gets to talking about cougars, panthers, housecats, etc. It's truly entertaining what people believe.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Throwback said:


> you can believe in albino zombie bigfoots that fly if you want to and say God can make it so, which I guess he could---but that don't mean he has.
> 
> 
> T



Hey, don't joke about that. My mothers' cousins' sisters' boyfriend saw...oh never mind...


----------



## Hunter22

Throwback said:


> you can believe in three legged albino zombie bigfoots with a unicorn horn that fly if you want to and say God can make it so, which I guess he could---but that don't mean he has.
> 
> 
> T



Your not getting my point. Im saying there are other black cats out there in the wild and possibly a cougar, leopard, or panther bred with one and one of the offspring was solid black. Thats way more likely than a 3 legged albino zombie bigfoots with a unicorn horn that flies. Im gona take it your one of those that has his mind set on things and doesnt believe what anyone else saw or says because you "know" it cant be true because you havent seen it. Even if scientist have said that its not possible then how can bobcats on a very rare occasion be solid black? Or is that not possible either in your book because you have never seen one personally?


----------



## Hunter22

RoosterTodd said:


> I love when everybody gets to talking about cougars, panthers, housecats, etc. It's truly entertaining what people believe.



Here we go, another close minded person who doesnt believe in anything that he hasnt personally seen himself.


----------



## Hunter22

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=435rdFFcVfY&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watchv=Hdxye0_W200&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watchv=71uq_FnEc6U&feature=related

Hey T I take it none of those videos are of a black panther/cougar/or leopard then huh? What are then since you know what they are and all?


----------



## The Original Rooster

Hunter22 said:


> Here we go, another close minded person who doesnt believe in anything that he hasnt personally seen himself.





Hunter22 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=435rdFFcVfY&NR=1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watchv=Hdxye0_W200&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watchv=71uq_FnEc6U&feature=related
> 
> Hey T I take it none of those videos are of a black panther/cougar/or leopard then huh? What are then since you know what they are and all?



Oh, make no mistake please. I truly do believe that there are panthers, cougars, pumas, whatever you like to call them, in Georgia. They may be wandering Florida panthers, released pets, or east Texas cougars on vacation, but I believe there are a few here. 

I draw the line at a melanistic cougar. Now, we are not talking about leopards or jaguars, as both of them have scientifically proven melanistic varieties. I'm talking about the cougar, puma, mountain lion, panther, (Puma concolor). Not one time in history has a melanistic cougar been found. If the Good Lord decided to make a melanistic cougar, I truly believe he would have done it by now. Now, there probably are some dark gray, dark brown, and dark dark cougars out there. But, they ain't black. They are just dark.

Finally, remember this. If a melanistic cougar is found, Nicodemus has promised to skin it with a flint flake, start a friction fire, cook the cougar, and eat it, all on the steps of the Lee county Georgia courthouse. So believe me when I say that I hope they find one some day. 

By the way, who's gonna help me bail my brother Nick out of the Lee county jail when he does this?


----------



## Hunter22

RoosterTodd said:


> Oh, make no mistake please. I truly do believe that there are panthers, cougars, pumas, whatever you like to call them, in Georgia. They may be wandering Florida panthers, released pets, or east Texas cougars on vacation, but I believe there are a few here.
> 
> I draw the line at a melanistic cougar. Now, we are not talking about leopards or jaguars, as both of them have scientifically proven melanistic varieties. I'm talking about the cougar, puma, mountain lion, panther, (Puma concolor). Not one time in history has a melanistic cougar been found. If the Good Lord decided to make a melanistic cougar, I truly believe he would have done it by now. Now, there probably are some dark gray, dark brown, and dark dark cougars out there. But, they ain't black. They are just dark.
> 
> Finally, remember this. If a melanistic cougar is found, Nicodemus has promised to skin it with a flint flake, start a friction fire, cook the cougar, and eat it, all on the steps of the Lee county Georgia courthouse. So believe me when I say that I hope they find one some day.
> 
> By the way, who's gonna help me bail my brother Nick out of the Lee county jail when he does this?



Where theres a will theres a way. The good lord doesnt have to create such a creature. It could create itself by crossbreeding like tons of other animals, mammals, and other creatures. All it takes is ONE.


----------



## GA DAWG

I took a nap a while ago so I can coonhunt all night.  Had a dream about cougars!!


----------



## Throwback

Hunter22 said:


> Your not getting my point. Im saying there are other black cats out there in the wild and possibly a cougar, leopard, or panther bred with one and one of the offspring was solid black. Thats way more likely than a 3 legged albino zombie bigfoots with a unicorn horn that flies. Im gona take it your one of those that has his mind set on things and doesnt believe what anyone else saw or says because you "know" it cant be true because you havent seen it. Even if scientist have said that its not possible then how can bobcats on a very rare occasion be solid black? Or is that not possible either in your book because you have never seen one personally?




there has never been a melansitic phase MOUNTAIN LION (this is not the same as a bobcat--look it up) in or out of captivity. is it theoretically possible that ONE might appear in the future? maybe. 

is it possible that 50% or more of the thousands of "panthers" seen in GA every year are jet black and yet not a single one has ever been killed, photographed etc. but they are all over the place according to many people on here? Is it possible that hundreds of them (black ones) are crawling aroud screaming like a woman being killed/raped in georgia yet not a single one has ever been found in areas where MOUNTAIN LIONS  are in fact known to exist? 

how do we have all these "black" panthers here but nowhere else?  


look at all the "I saw a black panther--it was jet black" posts on here. now how does that realistically happen that many times when not a SINGLE ONE has been known to exist anywhere else? 

there is one thread with what is obviously a gray fox on camera and yet people come out of the woodwork swearing its a "black" panther. 


Can someone see a regular old panther in ga? maybe. Are hundreds of black ones running around screaming and scaring people? no. 


and a cougar is NOT the same thing as a jaguar, either. if there are black jaguars  , why aren't there spotted ones seen, too?  

T


----------



## Throwback

Hunter22 said:


> Where theres a will theres a way. The good lord doesnt have to create such a creature. It could create itself by crossbreeding like tons of other animals, mammals, and other creatures. All it takes is ONE.



reckon why it ain't happened yet? 

T


----------



## fish hawk

Black Panthers are cool!!!


----------



## emtguy

well IMHO nuber one and twelve are both panthers, number one is way to big to be a bobcat plus it has a tail, in the original pic not one thats been blown up you can see the tail, it looks like the inside of his back leg but its not, its the tail. If it were the inside of his back leg then his leg is way to thick and long.. Go to GON homepage and look at the pic. Not this blown up one, its to grainy.


----------



## wmahunter

Throwback said:


> reckon why it ain't happened yet?
> 
> T



Obviously it has. Can't you read?.  Hunter22 saw it.

If I were him I would run out and get all the lottery tickets I could get my hands on because he is obviously the luckiest man in the world to have seen the only one....well actually I guess he only needs to buy one lottery ticket.


----------



## wmahunter

emtguy said:


> well IMHO nuber one and twelve are both panthers, number one is way to big to be a bobcat plus it has a tail, in the original pic not one thats been blown up you can see the tail, it looks like the inside of his back leg but its not, its the tail. If it were the inside of his back leg then his leg is way to thick and long.. Go to GON homepage and look at the pic. Not this blown up one, its to grainy.



I wouldn't like the picture to be blown up either if I was trying to claim a bobcat was a panther.


----------



## Hunter22

Throwback said:


> there has never been a melansitic phase MOUNTAIN LION (this is not the same as a bobcat--look it up) in or out of captivity. is it theoretically possible that ONE might appear in the future? maybe.
> 
> is it possible that 50% or more of the thousands of "panthers" seen in GA every year are jet black and yet not a single one has ever been killed, photographed etc. but they are all over the place according to many people on here? Is it possible that hundreds of them (black ones) are crawling aroud screaming like a woman being killed/raped in georgia yet not a single one has ever been found in areas where MOUNTAIN LIONS  are in fact known to exist?
> 
> how do we have all these "black" panthers here but nowhere else?
> 
> 
> look at all the "I saw a black panther--it was jet black" posts on here. now how does that realistically happen that many times when not a SINGLE ONE has been known to exist anywhere else?
> 
> there is one thread with what is obviously a gray fox on camera and yet people come out of the woodwork swearing its a "black" panther.
> 
> 
> Can someone see a regular old panther in ga? maybe. Are hundreds of black ones running around screaming and scaring people? no.
> 
> 
> and a cougar is NOT the same thing as a jaguar, either. if there are black jaguars  , why aren't there spotted ones seen, too?
> 
> T



Tomorrow is the future, today is the present so yes one could be born tomorrow again. Who said that people outside of Georgia havent seen any? Im sure there have been as many or more sightings as in Georgia as there have been anywhere else in the world. If someone thinks a fox is a panther then they should get their eyes checked a few times. 

I didnt say hundreds of them were running around scaring people. Im just talking about the ONE I saw and no one elses. Did you actually look at the youtube videos I showed you? One is of a black jaguar. You can see the spots all over its body.


----------



## Hunter22

Throwback said:


> reckon why it ain't happened yet?
> 
> T



It may have happend but you just dont know it because not everyone in the world has seen one. Let me get one thing straight, you dont believe that animals can cross breed?


----------



## Hunter22

wmahunter said:


> Obviously it has. Can't you read?.  Hunter22 saw it.
> 
> If I were him I would run out and get all the lottery tickets I could get my hands on because he is obviously the luckiest man in the world to have seen the only one....well actually I guess he only needs to buy one lottery ticket.



 Yep I guess I am the luckiest one in the world then. I guess that animals cant cross breed and create a new species. I guess it just cant happen and bigfoot is real along with the aliens I talked to last night. No one may have proof one exist yet but hey you never know, just like T said they could in the future again and the future is tomorrow so another one could be born


----------



## emtguy

wmahunter said:


> I wouldn't like the picture to be blown up either if I was trying to claim a bobcat was a panther.



Yeah thats what it is. Has nothing to do with the fact the blown up picture is grainy and the pixels are all whacked and you just cant see any definition...Ive never seen a bobcat that weighed over 40lbs and your saying a cat as big as the one in debbies is a bobcat? Look at the size of that thing, its not monstoris but its def. bigger than a bobcat.


----------



## wmahunter

emtguy said:


> Yeah thats what it is. Has nothing to do with the fact the blown up picture is grainy and the pixels are all whacked and you just cant see any definition...Ive never seen a bobcat that weighed over 40lbs and your saying a cat as big as the one in debbies is a bobcat? Look at the size of that thing, its not monstoris but its def. bigger than a bobcat.



There is absolutely no way to judge size in that picture. There is nothing to compare it to other than some hay bales way in the background.   You only say it is big because you want it to be big and you want to believe that it is bigger than a bobcat....newsflash....it isn't bigger than a bobcat because it IS a bobcat...just closer to the camera than the hay bales.

Here is an example of what I am talking about.  See a similarity?  Stupid question, of course you don't.


----------



## GA DAWG

I've got a bobcat pic that'd bigger that that one if I can find it. I should have sent it in. I didn't know bobcats could win but I can see they are going to get votes!


----------



## Flaustin1

Rofl


----------



## jrmmh1215

Throwback said:


> I really have heard it all now. Using God to justify black panthers...
> 
> 
> 
> T



I know realize that you only read what you want and ignore the rest of what people post so I guess this is a waste of time trying to explain something to someone who obviously knows everything about everything but I never said that there is a black panther roaming around out there I only said that there is a possibility of one and even you have to admit that there is a chance however so slight it may be.


----------



## Ossahatchee

please close this thread,what else can be said about this matter. ( everybody is a expert. )


----------



## GA DAWG

Heres the Cougar pic I got last night.


----------



## dtala

if you look carefully in the background you can see the tail of a black panther.....prolly about to cross breed with that cougar....the dang things will be everywhere.....

  troy


----------



## GA DAWG

dtala said:


> if you look carefully in the background you can see the tail of a black panther.....prolly about to cross breed with that cougar....the dang things will be everywhere.....
> 
> troy


You mean this panther?


----------



## dawg2

holy cow...


----------



## Hunter22

GA DAWG said:


> You mean this panther?



Are you being serious or sarcastic about that being a black panther? If thats a house cat thats the biggest/fattest house cat I have ever seen and would be a new world record.


----------



## simpleman30

no, it's really a black panther.  it just looks like a fat house cat.


----------



## GA DAWG

See I could have won the money


----------



## wmahunter

GA DAWG said:


> See I could have won the money



Unfortunately, I think you could have.


----------



## scoobie

fwc claim's there are no black panthers i have seen one on more then one occasion in the swamps in florida 
Are Florida panthers black?
It is a common misconception that Florida panthers are black. They are actually tawny and brown with cream or white colored undersides. Small amounts of black coloring can be found around the face, paws, legs, and tip of tail. Baby panthers are born with black spots that last approximately two months after birth. This is so that their mother can camouflage them better from potential predators.

f Florida panthers aren't black, then what IS a black panther?
There is no species of "black panther." The large black cats seen in zoos or used by media outlets are usually either the black (or melanistic) phase of jaguars or leopards. Some species of wild felines, especially those that are spotted as adults (including bobcats) have melanistic or black color phases. This color phase is unusual. However, there has never been a black or melanistic panther, cougar, or mountain lion documented in the wild or in captivity.


----------



## rydert

I love these panther threads


----------



## Nicodemus

Hunter22 said:


> I didnt know bigfoot made the same noise as a cougar/leopard/panther!
> Whoever "heard? bigfoot make that noise had a little too much shine I believe. The only way I will believe bigfoot is real is if they get him on camera up close not far away and switching from a regular camera to thermal to show its not one of their buddies running around the woods in a monkey suit.





Just so you know, mt lion-puma-cougar-Fla panther, they "scream". Jaguars and leopards do not.


And the challenge that I made years ago, that my brother brought up earlier in this thread...it still stands.


----------



## Killdee

GA DAWG said:


> Heres the Cougar pic I got last night.



It even knew to keep its long tail out of the pic!!! 

My standard answer to the black panther issue is this. Photography has been around since 1800's, since we know there were more panthers running around back then, why hasn't someone produced a pic of their great grand pappy with a black panther he kilt????? Also out west where there's fairly large breeding populations of western cougars, why didnt you see a black 1 now and then in field and stream over the past 60-70 years its been around or now a days, on the internet.
Cause theres no black cougars thats why......


----------



## Throwback

I maintain full copyright on my song I wrote. 

"The black panther song" by Throwback



Black panthers, they're everywhere
Black panthers coming out of my hair
black panthers, they're after me..
Why won't the DNR believe?


Never seen an otter or a bobcat, 
a black coyote or a feral cat, 
but black panthers I've seen two or three, 
on the ground and in a tree. 

(chorus)

I saw one just the other day, 
in a barn sleeping on the hay, 
it ran off before I could get a pic, 
MAN I tell you them things are SLICK! 


Black panthers, they're everywhere
Black panthers coming out of my hair
black panthers, they're after me..
Why won't the DNR beeee-----lieve?


----------



## doenightmare

"I don't understand why you people hate the black panthers. Or maybe I do - it's cause their black."

Jesse Jackson, 2010


----------



## Killdee

Throwback said:


> I maintain full copyright on my song I wrote.
> 
> "The black panther song" by Throwback
> 
> 
> 
> Black panthers, they're everywhere
> Black panthers coming out of my hair
> black panthers, they're after me..
> Why won't the DNR believe?
> 
> 
> Never seen an otter or a bobcat,
> a black coyote or a feral cat,
> but black panthers I've seen two or three,
> on the ground and in a tree.
> 
> (chorus)
> 
> I saw one just the other day,
> in a barn sleeping on the hay,
> it ran off before I could get a pic,
> MAN I tell you them things are SLICK!
> 
> 
> Black panthers, they're everywhere
> Black panthers coming out of my hair
> black panthers, they're after me..
> Why won't the DNR beeee-----lieve?



I can just see your avatar a sanging that tune.Wonder what old Ben Lily would say to all this black Panther gibberish, Heck if anyone in the world had ever kilt a blackun, dont you reckon it would have been him? How many did he kill in his lifetime? Here you go...
The numbers of animals killed by Ben Lilly in his exploits is subject to sufficient contradiction but bona-fide it is estimated that he successfully hunted between 600 and 1000 mountain lions in his lifetime.


----------



## Throwback

Killdee said:


> I can just see your avatar a sanging that tune.Wonder what old Ben Lily would say to all this black Panther gibberish, Heck if anyone in the world had ever kilt a blackun, dont you reckon it would have been him? How many did he kill in his lifetime? Here you go...
> The numbers of animals killed by Ben Lilly in his exploits is subject to sufficient contradiction but bona-fide it is estimated that he successfully hunted between 600 and 1000 mountain lions in his lifetime.





it's not fair using facts. 

T


----------



## Nicodemus

Killdee said:


> I can just see your avatar a sanging that tune.Wonder what old Ben Lily would say to all this black Panther gibberish, Heck if anyone in the world had ever kilt a blackun, dont you reckon it would have been him? How many did he kill in his lifetime? Here you go...
> The numbers of animals killed by Ben Lilly in his exploits is subject to sufficient contradiction but bona-fide it is estimated that he successfully hunted between 600 and 1000 mountain lions in his lifetime.





And who knows how many bears, bobcats, and varmints. He was a true legend.


----------



## doenightmare

Throwback said:


> it's not fair using facts.
> 
> T



You sound like a dem.


----------



## Killdee

Well it was Wikipedia so how factual???? I need to see if my library has anything on Mr. Lily, sounds like a heck of a true hardcore woodman.


----------



## Nicodemus

Killdee said:


> Well it was Wikipedia so how factual???? I need to see if my library has anything on Mr. Lily, sounds like a heck of a true hardcore woodman.





I have a book on him somewhere. I`ll scratch it up and get you the info on it.


----------



## Hunter22

Nicodemus said:


> Just so you know, mt lion-puma-cougar-Fla panther, they "scream". Jaguars and leopards do not.
> 
> 
> And the challenge that I made years ago, that my brother brought up earlier in this thread...it still stands.



Haha and I will be there to watch when a picture of a black panther/cougar/leopard shows up.


----------



## Nicodemus

Hunter22 said:


> Haha and I will be there to watch when a picture of a black panther/cougar/leopard shows up.





Just bring me the black panther you saw. Dead, alive, don`t matter. And you will see.


----------



## BobKat

Hunter22 said:


> I agree your eyes can play tricks on you. Im not arguing with you or anything but I know what i saw and if this was a house cat it would be a world record. This cat stood about 3 ft tall give or take and had an extremely long tail. I dont know of any house cats that big or any dogs except great danes. Also the scream it let out was most definately not a house cat or dog by any means. We are all entitled to our own opinions but I know what i saw and im gona stick with it no matter what anyone says. Have you heard a cougar or panther scream in real life and not on the internet?



No I haven't heard one, and im not saying u didn't see one all im saying is not everyone of them can be black, by the way keep in mind bobcats can have long tails its a common misconception to think they all have short tails


----------



## Throwback

Hunter22 said:


> Are you being serious or sarcastic about that being a black panther? If thats a house cat thats the biggest/fattest house cat I have ever seen and would be a new world record.



surely you know that isn't a "black panther"?

T


----------



## BobKat

emtguy said:


> If you think that debbie cannons pic is a bobcat your eyes' are bad. They are called a bobcat because their tail is "bobed tail" That cat in her pic has a long tail.
> I will agree there are no breeding pairs in Ga but there are panthers.
> For Gods sake ONE WAS SHOT LAST YEAR  IN GA and it was PROVEN by DNR to be a offspring from a florida panther, they did DNA test and the article was IN GON.
> DNR tried to say it was a captive one that escaped but they had to back up and regroup after the testing was done...i cant be the only one that saw that article in GON...thats all the proof needed, a dead one.



Once again bobcats don't all have bobbed of tails some have been reported to have 5 inches of tail most of the time it stays curled up and in the photo I think some people are mistaking the back of the leg to be the tail but its not


----------



## Throwback

A muntjac was ran over near my house a few years ago. Therefore, we have muntjacs in georgia.

T


----------



## Hunter22

Nicodemus said:


> Just bring me the black panther you saw. Dead, alive, don`t matter. And you will see.



Have the trail cams out and as soon as I shoot a hog and have the carcass to put out in front of it or il have to wait til deer season and put the deer carcass out then when I get that picture I will post it.


----------



## Hunter22

BobKat said:


> No I haven't heard one, and im not saying u didn't see one all im saying is not everyone of them can be black, by the way keep in mind bobcats can have long tails its a common misconception to think they all have short tails



Didnt know that. I havent seen one or even a picture of one with a long tail. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Hunter22

Throwback said:


> A muntjac was ran over near my house a few years ago. Therefore, we have muntjacs in georgia.
> 
> T



And you didnt take a picture to prove it?


----------



## Nicodemus

Hunter22 said:


> Have the trail cams out and as soon as I shoot a hog and have the carcass to put out in front of it or il have to wait til deer season and put the deer carcass out then when I get that picture I will post it.





Bring me the critter, Hunter. No picture. You`ve already confused a black tomcat in this thread. 

I`ll be waitin`, just as I have been, for years...


----------



## Throwback

Hunter22 said:


> And you didnt take a picture to prove it?



I just got a glimpse of it. I heard something screaming like a woman being killed nearbly and i got scared.. ..

T


----------



## Throwback

Hunter22 said:


> I didnt say hundreds of them were running around scaring people. Im just talking about the ONE I saw and no one elses. Did you actually look at the youtube videos I showed you? One is of a black jaguar. You can see the spots all over its body.


  YOU didnt say there were hundreds of them, but here's a link to the 4 PAGES of threads  (83 in all0 with "black panther" in them over the years. Yeah, they're everywhere.... 

http://forum.gon.com/search.php?searchid=10075500

T


----------



## BobKat

throwback thank u for the fox scream video iv heard that sound before when i was hunting and never knew what it was but it scared me pretty good, now i know 


 melanism is a genetic factor most of the time and to have it occur you would have to have a lot of animals out there heres a link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melanism
by the way the panther in the picture is not the same panther we are talking about.  

heres where the info came from about the bobcats tail 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/bobcat


i have a picture of one with its tail stretched out but i dont know how to upload it to this thread


----------



## BobKat

heres the pic

What do u think it is bobcat or panther?


----------



## emtguy

I have to ask again.

Why does all these people who say there are NO panthers in Ga. seem to forget ONE WAS KILLLED AND CONFIRMED TO BE WILD LAST YEAR in GEORGIA??????

GON wrote 2 articles on it???

PLEASE someone answer me this.


----------



## BobKat

emtguy said:


> I have to ask again.
> 
> Why does all these people who say there are NO panthers in Ga. seem to forget ONE WAS KILLLED AND CONFIRMED TO BE WILD LAST YEAR in GEORGIA??????
> 
> GON wrote 2 articles on it???
> 
> PLEASE someone answer me this.



We never said there were no panthers in GA just not black ones


----------



## Hunter22

Throwback said:


> I just got a glimpse of it. I heard something screaming like a woman being killed nearbly and i got scared.. ..
> 
> T



Hahaha.... I take it you have never heard a cougar or panther "scream"?


----------



## Hunter22

Hey T did you watch those youtube videos I posted on the 2nd page past the half way mark down?


----------



## GA DAWG

I seen a big black object running up the side of the rd tonight. I thought Nick here I come with your supper LOL!!! Turns out it was a big ol bear. Dangit I just knew I had finally saw one.


----------



## Ridge Walker

Hunter22 said:


> Hey T did you watch those youtube videos I posted on the 2nd page past the half way mark down?


Of the three videos you posted, only the first one works. The one with the black house cat in it.

RW


----------



## NCHillbilly

emtguy said:


> I have to ask again.
> 
> Why does all these people who say there are NO panthers in Ga. seem to forget ONE WAS KILLLED AND CONFIRMED TO BE WILD LAST YEAR in GEORGIA??????
> 
> GON wrote 2 articles on it???
> 
> PLEASE someone answer me this.



And you will notice that since it was an actual panther, it wasn't black-it was tawny colored just like every other panther in North America. Panthers are real, existing animals and could possibly turn up anywhere, as they have the habit of wandering around for hundreds of miles sometimes. One turned up and was killed in the city of Chicago a couple years ago, for example. It likely came from South Dakota, according to DNA. This doesn't mean that the city of Chicago has an established population of panthers. No one has said that it's impossible for there to be a panther in Georgia. The consensus is that there isn't a _breeding population_ of panthers in Georgia (the evidence suggests strongly otherwise,) and that there are no _black panthers_ in Georgia or anywhere else on this continent (because they don't exist to begin with, not in our chunk of the world, anyway.) It would be possible for a dispersing, wandering panther to turn up practically anywhere. They are generally always young males, and may travel through a half-dozen states in a year if they're in a wandering mood. Big difference from an established population.


----------



## Nicodemus

NCHillbilly said:


> And you will notice that since it was an actual panther, it wasn't black-it was tawny colored just like every other panther in North America. Panthers are real, existing animals and could possibly turn up anywhere, as they have the habit of wandering around for hundreds of miles sometimes. One turned up and was killed in the city of Chicago a couple years ago, for example. It likely came from South Dakota, according to DNA. This doesn't mean that the city of Chicago has an established population of panthers. No one has said that it's impossible for there to be a panther in Georgia. The consensus is that there isn't a _breeding population_ of panthers in Georgia (the evidence suggests strongly otherwise,) and that there are no _black panthers_ in Georgia or anywhere else on this continent (because they don't exist to begin with, not in our chunk of the world, anyway.) It would be possible for a dispersing, wandering panther to turn up practically anywhere. They are generally always young males, and may travel through a half-dozen states in a year if they're in a wandering mood. Big difference from an established population.





Exactly. Normal colored cat, and I can believe it. If they say it is black, their credibilty on it goes out the window.


----------



## wmahunter

emtguy said:


> I have to ask again.
> 
> Why does all these people who say there are NO panthers in Ga. seem to forget ONE WAS KILLLED AND CONFIRMED TO BE WILD LAST YEAR in GEORGIA??????
> 
> GON wrote 2 articles on it???
> 
> PLEASE someone answer me this.



And everytime you have asked this it has been responded to.  Do you just not read the responses?


----------



## wmahunter

BobKat said:


> heres the pic
> 
> What do u think it is bobcat or panther?



Good pic. Thanks.   That is the first bobther (or is t a panbob?) I have ever seen a real pic of.


----------



## wmahunter

Hunter22 said:


> Are you being serious or sarcastic about that being a black panther? If thats a house cat thats the biggest/fattest house cat I have ever seen and would be a new world record.





Hunter22 said:


> I agree your eyes can play tricks on you. Im not arguing with you or anything but I know what i saw and if this was a house cat it would be a world record.



There you go.  Obviously we have a picture of the very same panther you saw since they both have been described by you as the world record....must be him.
Now, if you could just shoot him so Nic could end his fasting....


----------



## Ray Lilly

Alot of the pictures in the gon article are bobcats and black house cats but the one from Colquitt county is not a bobcat. I know the size can be deceiving in pictures and the spots on it is strange but if yall cant see the tail on it then you might want to go to the eye doctor TODAY! I'm not saying that a bobcat want sometimes have a 4-5 inch tail but not 1 1/2 to 2 foot!
And yes I have seen a panther once in my life. It was on my family farm about 15 years ago. My dad and I were riding the farm one day and there was a storm moving in with about 30 mph winds. We made it around a curve and a couple hundred yards down the road we saw something big and what appeared to be black. We kept driving and as we got closer we realized it was a panther NO DOUBT and because of the hard winds he could hear the truck coming until we got about 40-50 yrds away. Then it turned and peeled off the road. The cat was'nt black it just appeared to be under the shade trees. It was dark brown with a long tail and probably weighed 125 - 150 lbs. it was neat to actually see one after you hear so many stories about them.
I have also heard "the scream" that everyone talks about twice on our farm but no I did not actually see the cat make the scream. I have spent my whole life in the woods and heard nearly every noise but nothing even close to this. Not saying it was a panther but to this day I sure would like to know what it was.
Ok boys this is my story beleive it or not so yall can let me have it now.


----------



## wmahunter

Ray Lilly said:


> Alot of the pictures in the gon article are bobcats and black house cats but the one from Colquitt county is not a bobcat. I know the size can be conceiving in pictures and the spots on it is strange but if yall cant see the tail on it then you might want to go to the eye doctor TODAY! I'm not saying that a bobcat want sometimes have a 4-5 inch tail but not 1 1/2 to 2 foot!



You see what you want to see but I've never seen bobcats conceiving in pictures....expecially in that picture.  You must have waaay better eyes than me.


----------



## Nicodemus

I looked at all the pictures in this months GON magazine. Whole lot of bobcats and housecats.


----------



## BobKat

wmahunter said:


> Good pic. Thanks.   That is the first bobther (or is t a panbob?) I have ever seen a real pic of.



Yep that's why I know so much about bobcats my brother got the pic off his trail cam and swore it was a cross between a bobcat and panther when in reality he's a young bobcat with his tail stretched out its amazing how your eyes can trick you


----------



## BobKat

Ray Lilly said:


> Alot of the pictures in the gon article are bobcats and black house cats but the one from Colquitt county is not a bobcat. I know the size can be conceiving in pictures and the spots on it is strange but if yall cant see the tail on it then you might want to go to the eye doctor TODAY! I'm not saying that a bobcat want sometimes have a 4-5 inch tail but not 1 1/2 to 2 foot!
> And yes I have seen a panther once in my life. It was on my family farm about 15 years ago. My dad and I were riding the farm one day and there was a storm moving in with about 30 mph winds. We made it around a curve and a couple hundred yards down the road we saw something big and what appeared to be black. We kept driving and as we got closer we realized it was a panther NO DOUBT and because of the hard winds he could hear the truck coming until we got about 40-50 yrds away. Then it turned and peeled off the road. The cat was'nt black it just appeared to be under the shade trees. It was dark brown with a long tail and probably weighed 125 - 150 lbs. it was neat to actually see one after you hear so many stories about them.
> I have also heard "the scream" that everyone talks about twice on our farm but no I did not actually see the cat make the scream. I have spent my whole life in the woods and heard nearly every noise but nothing even close to this. Not saying it was a panther but to this day I sure would like to know what it was.
> Ok boys this is my story beleive it or not so yall can let me have it now.



Once again it doesn't have along tail you are confusing it because it appears to have one you are seeing the back of the leg not the tail


----------



## Ray Lilly

BobKat said:


> Once again it doesn't have along tail you are confusing it because it appears to have one you are seeing the back of the leg not the tail


I say it's VERY obvious that it has a long tail, what i'm seeing is not part of the leg at all. JMOP. Maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## Throwback

Hunter22 said:


> Hahaha.... I take it you have never heard a cougar or panther "scream"?



no and you haven't either. 

I have heard an african lion roar though. 

T


----------



## Throwback

BobKat said:


> heres the pic
> 
> What do u think it is bobcat or panther?



you cannot be serious?

T


----------



## bfriendly

Ray Lilly said:


> Alot of the pictures in the gon article are bobcats and black house cats but the one from Colquitt county is not a bobcat. I know the size can be deceiving in pictures and the spots on it is strange but if yall cant see the tail on it then you might want to go to the eye doctor TODAY! I'm not saying that a bobcat want sometimes have a 4-5 inch tail but not 1 1/2 to 2 foot!
> And yes I have seen a panther once in my life. It was on my family farm about 15 years ago. My dad and I were riding the farm one day and there was a storm moving in with about 30 mph winds. We made it around a curve and a couple hundred yards down the road we saw something big and what appeared to be black. We kept driving and as we got closer we realized it was a panther NO DOUBT and because of the hard winds he could hear the truck coming until we got about 40-50 yrds away. Then it turned and peeled off the road. The cat was'nt black it just appeared to be under the shade trees. It was dark brown with a long tail and probably weighed 125 - 150 lbs. it was neat to actually see one after you hear so many stories about them.
> I have also heard "the scream" that everyone talks about twice on our farm but no I did not actually see the cat make the scream. I have spent my whole life in the woods and heard nearly every noise but nothing even close to this. Not saying it was a panther but to this day I sure would like to know what it was.
> Ok boys this is my story beleive it or not so yall can let me have it now.



Ray, if you are from Valdosta, that is practically Florida, so if anyone had a good chance of seeing a panther, you did. I grew up in FL and was fortunate enough to see one one morning. I watched(It watched me) for a good 5 or 10 minutes..........an astonishing memory I hope I never forget.


BTW- what did that Scream sound like?  Was it crazy like the fox video that T gave us?  Or was it more like a "Woman in Great Fear" as described in that article from 1886 I posted?  Maybe something altogether different?

I just think, pretty strongly, that we do NOT know all thats out there...............even in our own back yards


----------



## Throwback

bfriendly said:


> Ray, if you are from Valdosta, that is practically Florida, so if anyone had a good chance of seeing a panther, you did. I grew up in FL and was fortunate enough to see one one morning. I watched(It watched me) for a good 5 or 10 minutes..........an astonishing memory I hope I never forget.
> 
> 
> BTW- what did that Scream sound like?  Was it crazy like the fox video that T gave us?  Or was it more like a "Woman in Great Fear" as described in that article from 1886 I posted?  Maybe something altogether different?
> 
> I just think, pretty strongly, that we do NOT know all thats out there...............even in our own back yards



like bigfoot?

T


----------



## bfriendly

Throwback said:


> like bigfoot?
> 
> T



Perhaps







Then again, we already Know they are out there


----------



## emtguy

i will agree, as my first few post states, there are no black panthers anywhere and no breeding population in Ga. but most of the negitive talking folks on here are saying there are no panthers in Ga. and thats wrong.

the debbie cannon pic is a panther, what im seeing as a tail some others are seeing as the inside of the back right leg. Its way to thick to be just a leg, its both the tail and some of his leg, look at the original picture. not the blown up one, graphics are to bad on that one. Also his belly bottom to his backbone is way to " tall "or " thick" to be a small 40lb bobcat.


----------



## BobKat

Throwback said:


> you cannot be serious?
> 
> T



of course im not being serious its a bobcat, a pretty good size one at that. but just an oridanary bobcat.


----------



## BobKat

emtguy said:


> i will agree, as my first few post states, there are no black panthers anywhere and no breeding population in Ga. but most of the negitive talking folks on here are saying there are no panthers in Ga. and thats wrong.
> 
> the debbie cannon pic is a panther, what im seeing as a tail some others are seeing as the inside of the back right leg. Its way to thick to be just a leg, its both the tail and some of his leg, look at the original picture. not the blown up one, graphics are to bad on that one. Also his belly bottom to his backbone is way to " tall "or " thick" to be a small 40lb bobcat.




so its a panther with spots?


----------



## REDMOND1858

Yall are joking right??? cougars, bobcats, tomcats, hocats, fat cats, skinny cats, thick cats, really?? NONE of those photos are of anything but house cats, bobcats, nad possibly a mangey coyote..........hunter22......im guessing you seen this "BLACK PANTHER" in unadilla?? or dooly county?? well im there about 3 time a week with nightvision ridin from county line to county line, hog hunting....never seen a "black panther" and neither has any other nightvision hunter...and theres a pretty good bit of us roamin around the area. the woods in dooly county are too stirred up day in and day out for there to be a species living out there that doesnt exist, and never be shot/pictured/something.....just go ahead and admit, your eyes played tricks on you that day....instead of making yourself sound like a child at disneyworld


----------



## Jester896

I have heard cats outside the window at night...I have heard some kind of cat (bobcat best guess) in the woods at night and they sound bigger and louder than the ones outside of the window...as a youngster in DeSoto NF I heard something that was louder (bigger) than what I think were bobcats now..but I was young...I saw some kind of cat cross Tarva Rd north of Pinebloom...looked to be in the 40-50 # range...bigger than some of the bigger bobcats I have seen...real long tail almost doubled it's length...paused before it went in on the east side...was it a house cat ...no...was it a bobcat...nope...it wasn't black...do I believe what I saw was a panther...dunno...the light was good

then there is the time I was in FL heading west on I10 when one crossed headed North...wonder if it made it to GA


----------



## bfriendly

REDMOND1858 said:


> Yall are joking right??? cougars, bobcats, tomcats, hocats, fat cats, skinny cats, thick cats, really?? NONE of those photos are of anything but house cats, bobcats, nad possibly a mangey coyote..........hunter22......im guessing you seen this "BLACK PANTHER" in unadilla?? or dooly county?? well im there about 3 time a week with nightvision ridin from county line to county line, hog hunting....never seen a "black panther" and neither has any other nightvision hunter...and theres a pretty good bit of us roamin around the area. the woods in dooly county are too stirred up day in and day out for there to be a species living out there that doesnt exist, and never be shot/pictured/something.....just go ahead and admit, your eyes played tricks on you that day....instead of making yourself sound like a child at disneyworld



Sounds pretty logical, but it is Possible for something to be out there and NOT be seen by you your buddies and your night vision...........No I dont believe there are Black Panthers here, but there may be "Something" out there that you have not seen...............just sayin.

Have you guys seen a regular ole panther? How Many times have you seen one?  Surely you have seen a few


----------



## Killdee

We were down to listen pre turkey season and heard a rabbit being killed, it also sounded like a woman screaming at first and skeered the snot out of the teenagers with us who asked if that was a panther.. I spect some of yall are hearing a screech owl also.


----------



## Hunter22

REDMOND1858 said:


> Yall are joking right??? cougars, bobcats, tomcats, hocats, fat cats, skinny cats, thick cats, really?? NONE of those photos are of anything but house cats, bobcats, nad possibly a mangey coyote..........hunter22......im guessing you seen this "BLACK PANTHER" in unadilla?? or dooly county?? well im there about 3 time a week with nightvision ridin from county line to county line, hog hunting....never seen a "black panther" and neither has any other nightvision hunter...and theres a pretty good bit of us roamin around the area. the woods in dooly county are too stirred up day in and day out for there to be a species living out there that doesnt exist, and never be shot/pictured/something.....just go ahead and admit, your eyes played tricks on you that day....instead of making yourself sound like a child at disneyworld



So your telling me that there no possible way that a cougar (that I have may mistakingly identified as a black panther in the shade behind a bush) could have passed through near the dooly/pulaski county line and I saw it? You are 100% sure of this? Ya im around the dooly/pulaski area every week too and I have been out at night hog huntin with night vision as well but that doesnt mean that theres not one in the area. It just means you havent stumbled across one or one hasnt stumbled across you yet and may not. All I know is that this was no big bobcat (unless they can grow a tail like a lab that I dont know of) and this was no house cat either. Im just guessing on this but it was the size of a yearling doe IMO. There could be one runnin around this area and you dont know of it unless he just jumps out in front of you one night yellin IM HERE!! The only tricks my eyes played on my that day was the coloring. I can tell how big an animal is when hes only about 50 yrds away and I could tell he had a long tail like a lab and weighed around 100lbs. Maybe you will see it one night since you ride around alot with night vision all the time. When and if you do (which more in likely you wont since theres hardly any around) then let me know.


----------



## bfriendly

Killdee said:


> We were down to listen pre turkey season and heard a rabbit being killed, it also sounded like a woman screaming at first and skeered the snot out of the teenagers with us who asked if that was a panther.. I spect some of yall are hearing a screech owl also.



I spect thats possible, but most of us know a screech owl when we hear one.............they are pretty common round here.  The sound we have been talking bout, ain't an owl, I promise.


----------



## bfriendly

Hunter22 said:


> So your telling me that there no possible way that a cougar (that I have may mistakingly identified as a black panther in the shade behind a bush) could have passed through near the dooly/pulaski county line and I saw it? You are 100% sure of this? Ya im around the dooly/pulaski area every week too and I have been out at night hog huntin with night vision as well but that doesnt mean that theres not one in the area. It just means you havent stumbled across one or one hasnt stumbled across you yet and may not. All I know is that this was no big bobcat (unless they can grow a tail like a lab that I dont know of) and this was no house cat either. Im just guessing on this but it was the size of a yearling doe IMO. There could be one runnin around this area and you dont know of it unless he just jumps out in front of you one night yellin IM HERE!! The only tricks my eyes played on my that day was the coloring. I can tell how big an animal is when hes only about 50 yrds away and I could tell he had a long tail like a lab and weighed around 100lbs. Maybe you will see it one night since you ride around alot with night vision all the time. When and if you do (which more in likely you wont since theres hardly any around) then let me know.



Yes, he is telling you that since he aint seen it, it aint there!  
I would like to know bout the thing that got up on two legs from 4 but maintained the same speed as it booked across the field you were telling us about..........Yes you saw a panther that looked black in the shade...........big deal! Heck, it may even have been black for all I Dont care............I wanna know bout that other thing you saw


Did you Really see what you described? Did your eyes play tricks? Tell me bout that little tid bit!


----------



## Hunter22

bfriendly said:


> Yes, he is telling you that since he aint seen it, it aint there!
> I would like to know bout the thing that got up on two legs from 4 but maintained the same speed as it booked across the field you were telling us about..........Yes you saw a panther that looked black in the shade...........big deal! Heck, it may even have been black for all I Dont care............I wanna know bout that other thing you saw
> 
> 
> Did you Really see what you described? Did your eyes play tricks? Tell me bout that little tid bit!



Whatever it was was about a ft tall and about 2ft long. It was the size of our kavalier king charles. It was solid black with a solid white head. Some were saying it could have been a fox squirrel, nutria rat, opossum, mink, skunk, armadillo, or leimure. I dont know what it was because I have never seen any of these animals run on their hind legs like that. It didnt have the face of opossum and was WAY to big to be a fox squirrel, skunk, nutria rat or mink. It was the size of a big fat opossum but no pointy snout like feature on its head. I need to have people come huntin with me so I aint the only one that sees the stuff I see and no I dont drink while I hunt.


----------



## Hunter22

bfriendly said:


> I spect thats possible, but most of us know a screech owl when we hear one.............they are pretty common round here.  The sound we have been talking bout, ain't an owl, I promise.



I heard one this afternoon along with a bobcat I shot. I was using a cottontail electronic call and I dont see how people think that could be a panther or cougar. Theres no way possible.


----------



## wmahunter

Hunter22 said:


> I heard one this afternoon along with a bobcat I shot. I was using a cottontail electronic call and I dont see how people think that could be a panther or cougar. Theres no way possible.



Now this is going from saying something rediculous to saying something stupid.  

You are admittinig on a public forum that you used an electronic call to call in and kill a bobcat yesterday? Electronic calls for bobcat or fox=illegal.  Calling and killing bobcat out of season = illegal.  Posting it on a public forum = priceless.

The game warden should be knocking on your door any minute now.


----------



## Throwback

Hunter22 said:


> I heard one this afternoon along with a bobcat I shot. I was using a cottontail electronic call and I dont see how people think that could be a panther or cougar. Theres no way possible.



you shot a bobcat yesterday with an electronic call? post pics!


T


----------



## Hunter22

wmahunter said:


> Now this is going from saying something rediculous to saying something stupid.
> 
> You are admittinig on a public forum that you used an electronic call to call in and kill a bobcat yesterday? Electronic calls for bobcat or fox=illegal.  Calling and killing bobcat out of season = illegal.  Posting it on a public forum = priceless.
> 
> The game warden should be knocking on your door any minute now.



I knew I would get responses like this. I just wanted to see what people like yourself and Mr T would say to something like that.


----------



## tiger1996

All the cougars in my subdivision make screaming noises sometimes.I think there are 2 of them here.I will try to get pics of them.One is in her 40's the other closer to 50.Don't usually see them in the daylight.


----------



## REDMOND1858

Hunter22 said:


> So your telling me that there no possible way that a cougar (that I have may mistakingly identified as a black panther in the shade behind a bush) could have passed through near the dooly/pulaski county line and I saw it? You are 100% sure of this? Ya im around the dooly/pulaski area every week too and I have been out at night hog huntin with night vision as well but that doesnt mean that theres not one in the area. It just means you havent stumbled across one or one hasnt stumbled across you yet and may not. All I know is that this was no big bobcat (unless they can grow a tail like a lab that I dont know of) and this was no house cat either. Im just guessing on this but it was the size of a yearling doe IMO. There could be one runnin around this area and you dont know of it unless he just jumps out in front of you one night yellin IM HERE!! The only tricks my eyes played on my that day was the coloring. I can tell how big an animal is when hes only about 50 yrds away and I could tell he had a long tail like a lab and weighed around 100lbs. Maybe you will see it one night since you ride around alot with night vision all the time. When and if you do (which more in likely you wont since theres hardly any around) then let me know.



ok....now were getting somewhere.....you admitted that your eyes were playing tricks on you. I dont doubt that you saw a "panther" but i know for a FACT that you did not see a black one.....i know nearly every farmer down there and a heap of folks that hunt in dooly, right around where your talking about. iv heard a couple normal stories about tan cats, but never of a black one....I dont know....prob because THERE AINT NONE.


----------



## REDMOND1858

Hunter22 said:


> I heard one this afternoon along with a bobcat I shot. I was using a cottontail electronic call and I dont see how people think that could be a panther or cougar. Theres no way possible.



wow


----------



## REDMOND1858

Hunter22 said:


> I knew I would get responses like this. I just wanted to see what people like yourself and Mr T would say to something like that.



uh huh......yea.......sure........thats why you wrote it.


----------



## REDMOND1858

bfriendly said:


> Have you guys seen a regular ole panther? How Many times have you seen one?  Surely you have seen a few



seen something about 2 years ago where macon houston and dooly all kinda meet at.....in a soybean field across from some peanuts. my buddy was looking out in the soybeans with the nightvision on the way out and got all excited and told me to look.....whatever it was was taking about 5 rows of soybeans at a time gettin some gone....kinda long long tail,shorter than a deer, faster too.....closest thing iv seen to a big cat. but it was late, so theres no telling...could have been a deer.....if i see it in the daylight with a camera ill believe it


----------



## 73JER

Anybody know why they named this town Panthersville? I'm curious to see if way back when they had a panther population.

http://maps.google.com/maps?rlz=1C1...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQ8gEwAA


----------



## Hunter22

REDMOND1858 said:


> uh huh......yea.......sure........thats why you wrote it.



I get a kick outa Mr. T and WMA's reactions so I decided to see what there reaction would be to that but surprisingly I thought they would have said more, especially Mr. T. I didnt shoot a bobcat nor use an electronic nor was I hunting. I was stuffin my face last night eatin a low country. 

And yes your eyes can play tricks on ya. You wouldnt happen to know the Crosses or Dunnaways would ya? They farm land in Pulaski and Dooly.


----------



## Throwback

Hunter22 said:


> I get a kick outa Mr. T and WMA's reactions so I decided to see what there reaction would be to that but surprisingly I thought they would have said more, especially Mr. T. I didnt shoot a bobcat nor use an electronic nor was I hunting. I was stuffin my face last night eatin a low country.
> 
> And yes your eyes can play tricks on ya. You wouldnt happen to know the Crosses or Dunnaways would ya? They farm land in Pulaski and Dooly.



riiiight


T


----------



## wmahunter

Hunter22 said:


> It was as black as the ace of spades and had characteristics of a black panther. The Long tail, really light yellow eyes, really big body, and the scream it let out I have never heard before.





Hunter22 said:


> All i sayin is that it was solid black, long black tail, faint yellow eyes. I know what I saw.





Hunter22 said:


> So your telling me that there no possible way that a cougar (that I have may mistakingly identified as a black panther in the shade behind a bush). All I know is that this was no big bobcat (unless they can grow a tail like a lab that I dont know of) and this was no house cat either.  The only tricks my eyes played on my that day was the coloring. I can tell how big an animal is when hes only about 50 yrds away and I could tell he had a long tail like a lab and weighed around 100lbs.



The progression of your story is interesting and by reading the quotes above your certainty (or lack of) becomes pretty clear.  

First it was "black as the ace of spades" with "light yellow eyes".

Next it was "solid black" with "faint yellow eyes" and you insist "I know what I saw".

Now your story has changed to "may mistakingly identified as a black panther in the shade" and "The only tricks my eyes played on my that day was the coloring".

Now it also turns out it was 50 yds away but initially you positively identified the eye color??? Not at 50 yds.

Bottom line is that you have shot so many holes in your own story that even YOU don't know what you story is anymore. It's all about credibility and once you start changing your story and adding details that don't fit with your earlier claims anyone other than the cool-aid drinking black panther believers will dismiss your whole account....but don't get discouraged because there are plenty of those believers as members here on the GON forum.

I might suggest however that you have properly identified the animal. The clue may be in the phrase "tail like a lab" which you said twice in the last quote above.

I'm not saying you are lying but just that you are not nearly as certain as you want to believe.  I think redmond 1858's suggestion "just go ahead and admit, your eyes played tricks on you that day....instead of making yourself sound like a child at disneyworld" is some good advice.


.


----------



## SASS249

73JER said:


> Anybody know why they named this town Panthersville? I'm curious to see if way back when they had a panther population.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?rlz=1C1...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQ8gEwAA




From:  GEORGIA PLACE-NAMES  
             by Kenneth K. Krakow 
             3rd Edition 


PANTHER(S)VILLE, DeKalb County. This
community is south of Decatur on Georgia highway
155. Franklin Garrett says that the name
probably dates from the early or middle 1830's.
He reports that tradition explains the derivation
in a story in which a Mr. and Mrs. Johnson with
their infant child were chased by a wild panther
in about 1830. However, Brinkley says the place
was named for a Cherokee Indian clan. The
Panthersville post office was established 1837-
1856 and 1879-1901. Also given this name in
DeKalb County is the PANTHERVILLE (Militia)
DISTRICT, which was originally called GORDON'S
DISTRICT until 1828 when it became
PERRY'S DISTRICT


If you are not aware of this book it is a real treasure trove of information about the state.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

All the entries are either bobcats, kitty cats, and possibly a couple yotes.  Not one single image made me think of a cougar.  Just my opinion.


----------



## BobKat

Hunter22 said:


> Whatever it was was about a ft tall and about 2ft long. It was the size of our kavalier king charles. It was solid black with a solid white head. Some were saying it could have been a fox squirrel, nutria rat, opossum, mink, skunk, armadillo, or leimure. I dont know what it was because I have never seen any of these animals run on their hind legs like that. It didnt have the face of opossum and was WAY to big to be a fox squirrel, skunk, nutria rat or mink. It was the size of a big fat opossum but no pointy snout like feature on its head. I need to have people come huntin with me so I aint the only one that sees the stuff I see and no I dont drink while I hunt.



u cant be serious, do you just not know how to think logically?


----------



## BobKat

Hunter22 said:


> I heard one this afternoon along with a bobcat I shot. I was using a cottontail electronic call and I dont see how people think that could be a panther or cougar. Theres no way possible.



your not very good at telling a story, lieing, and not  to smart either


----------



## Hunter22

wmahunter said:


> The progression of your story is interesting and by reading the quotes above your certainty (or lack of) becomes pretty clear.
> 
> First it was "black as the ace of spades" with "light yellow eyes".
> 
> Next it was "solid black" with "faint yellow eyes" and you insist "I know what I saw".
> 
> Now your story has changed to "may mistakingly identified as a black panther in the shade" and "The only tricks my eyes played on my that day was the coloring".
> 
> Now it also turns out it was 50 yds away but initially you positively identified the eye color??? Not at 50 yds.
> 
> Bottom line is that you have shot so many holes in your own story that even YOU don't know what you story is anymore. It's all about credibility and once you start changing your story and adding details that don't fit with your earlier claims anyone other than the cool-aid drinking black panther believers will dismiss your whole account....but don't get discouraged because there are plenty of those believers as members here on the GON forum.
> 
> I might suggest however that you have properly identified the animal. The clue may be in the phrase "tail like a lab" which you said twice in the last quote above.
> 
> I'm not saying you are lying but just that you are not nearly as certain as you want to believe.  I think redmond 1858's suggestion "just go ahead and admit, your eyes played tricks on you that day....instead of making yourself sound like a child at disneyworld" is some good advice.
> 
> 
> .



Already did in one of my previous post. Watched some videos online of florida panthers (not black ones) and in the shade they looked black but when in the sun they werent.


----------



## Hunter22

BobKat said:


> your not very good at telling a story, lieing, and not  to smart either



I guess its good im not a story teller then huh? Haha I dont lie so therefore I am not good at it. Theres a difference between joking and lieing. First off dont accuse me of lying because you dont know me at all and second off you werent even at my house yesterday so how would you know if I was lieing? I dont mind alot of things like the teasing and whatnot that goes on around here but being called a lier in my book does not settle well with me. If your going to call someone a lier have proof to back up that the person is lieing (which you dont have any proof). Second off it was a joke (apparently you dont know what that is) go look it up. Third off you dont know me and I dont know you nor do I care to know you or even be in the same county as you. So if you werent with me yesterday all day (which you werent clearly) then just dont say anything. It wasnt directed towards you so dont butt in. Lat off how would you know how smart I am? You dont even know me so next time just think before you post.


----------



## REDMOND1858

Hunter22 said:


> I get a kick outa Mr. T and WMA's reactions so I decided to see what there reaction would be to that but surprisingly I thought they would have said more, especially Mr. T. I didnt shoot a bobcat nor use an electronic nor was I hunting. I was stuffin my face last night eatin a low country.
> 
> And yes your eyes can play tricks on ya. You wouldnt happen to know the Crosses or Dunnaways would ya? They farm land in Pulaski and Dooly.



yep....know a few of the crosses and a few dunaway's pretty good.


----------



## Nicodemus

The Cross clan is some distant kin of mine.


----------



## BobKat

Hunter22 said:


> I guess its good im not a story teller then huh? Haha I dont lie so therefore I am not good at it. Theres a difference between joking and lieing. First off dont accuse me of lying because you dont know me at all and second off you werent even at my house yesterday so how would you know if I was lieing? I dont mind alot of things like the teasing and whatnot that goes on around here but being called a lier in my book does not settle well with me. If your going to call someone a lier have proof to back up that the person is lieing (which you dont have any proof). Second off it was a joke (apparently you dont know what that is) go look it up. Third off you dont know me and I dont know you nor do I care to know you or even be in the same county as you. So if you werent with me yesterday all day (which you werent clearly) then just dont say anything. It wasnt directed towards you so dont butt in. Lat off how would you know how smart I am? You dont even know me so next time just think before you post.




Im sorry u are right I have no right to call u a lier but seriously think logically.  Also I was joking bout the story telling part im glad u finally admited u were fooled by the color of the panther


----------



## wmahunter

Hunter22 said:


> Already did in one of my previous post. Watched some videos online of florida panthers (not black ones) and in the shade they looked black but when in the sun they werent.



And the faded yellow eyes at 50 yds...another mistake??


----------



## Throwback

wmahunter said:


> And the faded yellow eyes at 50 yds...another mistake??



and the woman being murdered scream. 



T


----------



## mountainpass

Early 1940's...North Fulton County.....

My Great Grandfather hears what he recognizes as a Catamount screaming....so he tells my Grandparents(who live with him and my Great Grandmother) that he is going to the barn to make sure the newborn calve is secure. As he starts towards the barn(to the north of the house) the cat(described as large and black with a long tail) screams, and he sees it standing in the field(to the east of the house) screaming into a hole it had dug(to make it appear as though it was farther away). He runs in the back door(west side) and yells for them to shut the front door(east side).... 

My father's older brother was a baby sitting on a pallet in front of the screen door(front door... east side)....

Just as they shut the door the cat hit the screen door and tore it apart.

I have heard this story(first hand) from both my Grandparents, and have zero reason to doubt it.

Fast forward middle 1960's.....my father after arriving home from a date...inserts key in the door...hears scream....bends key...but is still able to open door.


----------



## Hunter22

Throwback said:


> and the woman being murdered scream.
> 
> 
> 
> T



Nope, I was right about that. I dont care if yall believe me or not but I know what I heard and gona take a video camera from now on


----------



## Hunter22

mountainpass said:


> Early 1940's...North Fulton County.....
> 
> My Great Grandfather hears what he recognizes as a Catamount screaming....so he tells my Grandparents(who live with him and my Great Grandmother) that he is going to the barn to make sure the newborn calve is secure. As he starts towards the barn(to the north of the house) the cat(described as large and black with a long tail) screams, and he sees it standing in the field(to the east of the house) screaming into a hole it had dug(to make it appear as though it was farther away). He runs in the back door(west side) and yells for them to shut the front door(east side)....
> 
> My father's older brother was a baby sitting on a pallet in front of the screen door(front door... east side)....
> 
> Just as they shut the door the cat hit the screen door and tore it apart.
> 
> I have heard this story(first hand) from both my Grandparents, and have zero reason to doubt it.
> 
> Fast forward middle 1960's.....my father after arriving home from a date...inserts key in the door...hears scream....bends key...but is still able to open door.



I asked my dad today about panthers and all and he said that his best friend back in the days dad was walking down the railraod tracks way back in the day right by the swamps. He saw what looked like 2 black dogs running down the track towards him. They got about 150 yrds from him and he realized they were black panthers and he curled up in a ball in the middle of the railraod track and prepared for the worst but they jumped in the woods right before they got to him. This was back in the 60's. This is just what he told me today. 

Let the bashing begin haha.


----------



## wmahunter

Hunter22 said:


> Nope, I was right about that. I dont care if yall believe me or not but I know what I heard and gona take a video camera from now on



Not willing to defend the "faded yellow eyes" from 50 yds statement though?

You know, the "I know what I heard" claim sounds a lot like the "I know what I saw" claim from earlier that you have now backed off of.

I'm looking forward to your video


----------



## Throwback

Hunter22 said:


> I asked my dad today about panthers and all and he said that his best friend back in the days dad was walking down the railraod tracks way back in the day right by the swamps. He saw what looked like 2 black dogs running down the track towards him. They got about 150 yrds from him and he realized they were black panthers and he curled up in a ball in the middle of the railraod track and prepared for the worst but they jumped in the woods right before they got to him. This was back in the 60's. This is just what he told me today.
> 
> Let the bashing begin haha.



now they're running in packs....

T


----------



## pine nut

Nicodemus said:


> I looked at all the pictures in this months GON magazine. Whole lot of bobcats and housecats.



I agree!  I saw a house cat in Nebraska from a distance of over a half mile ( he was a big housecat, walking the quarter section treeline across the road from the field I was in and I was some distance from the road out in that field on my side)  I watched for a while before I fully believed it was just a housecat but it was!  They do have occasional cougar in the area though now!  Haven't heard of a black one though.  Will say that I'm not sure that there is no such creature as a black one, because I once saw an alligator on Lake Okeechobee that was way bigger than the G&F folks say exists!  I was at less than arms reach in a sixteenfoot boat that was a little bit on his belly while he was laying on the bank. He ws several feet longer(!!) , and I doubt they have seen all of them there.  Generally I agree they are maybe up to 14 to 16 feet, but it is not impossible for one to grow a heck of a lot bigger!  JMO, and you don't have to agree, as always!


----------



## bfriendly

Throwback said:


> and the woman being murdered scream.
> 
> 
> 
> T



No mistaking that sound.............but in order to keep it civil, I like and think we should use the description from that 1886 article, where they described it as "A woman in Great Fear"




> Nope, I was right about that. I dont care if yall believe me or not but I know what I heard and gona take a video camera from now on



I believe you..............but I really dont think it was any Panther

When you heard it, did the hair on the hair of your neck stand up?


----------



## BobKat

Throwback said:


> now they're running in packs....
> 
> T


----------



## bfriendly

I gotta tell ya, the next time I start a Bigfoot thread, I am gonna call it "Panther part Deux"


----------



## BobKat

bfriendly said:


> I gotta tell ya, the next time I start a Bigfoot thread, I am gonna call it "Panther part Deux"


----------



## Hunter22

Throwback said:


> now they're running in packs....
> 
> T



This was back in the 60's, back in your day not mine. I didnt witness it or anything cause I wasnt born yet ( not till 20 something yrs later) but I do believe my own dad.


----------



## Hunter22

wmahunter said:


> Not willing to defend the "faded yellow eyes" from 50 yds statement though?
> 
> You know, the "I know what I heard" claim sounds a lot like the "I know what I saw" claim from earlier that you have now backed off of.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your video



Cant guarantee it will show up again but if it does I will have the camera ready. Plus I will put deer and hog carcasses in front of the trail camera as well.


----------



## BobKat

Hunter22 said:


> Cant guarantee it will show up again but if it does I will have the camera ready. Plus I will put deer and hog carcasses in front of the trail camera as well.



Good luck with that maybe u will prove us wrong.     But I Highly Doubt It


----------



## shotcaller20

Black panthers, no. Florida panthers, yes. Heard numerous accounts from firefighters of panthers fleeing the okefenokee swamp when it was burning in 2007.


----------



## wmahunter

Hunter22 said:


> This was back in the 60's, back in your day not mine. I didnt witness it or anything cause I wasnt born yet ( not till 20 something yrs later) but I do believe my own dad.





Hunter22 said:


> Cant guarantee it will show up again but if it does I will have the camera ready. Plus I will put deer and hog carcasses in front of the trail camera as well.



You just aren't going to answer the "faded yellow eyes" question are you?

I have no reason not to believe your dad either but HE WASN'T THERE.  His story is third hand from his friends dad to his friend to him and then fourth hand to you.  Storys change over enough time and with enough tellings. 

In fact, your "black panther" sighting has already changed quite a bit just in the last couple of days....just think where it will be in 50 years.


----------



## BobKat

I have a feeling the trail camera over the deer and hog carcass will show more "spotted" panthers AKA bobcats! 

i hope he really doesnt plan on killing a deer out of season to do this but who knows  

this could get interesting.


----------



## Hunter22

BobKat said:


> I have a feeling the trail camera over the deer and hog carcass will show more "spotted" panthers AKA bobcats!
> 
> i hope he really doesnt plan on killing a deer out of season to do this but who knows
> 
> this could get interesting.



O ya dude I already killed 3 last night over corn with a spotlight from the road in my truck not on my land just like I killed the bobcat with an electronic call out of season. 

If you seriously think I would do that then you are really gullible. On the other hand I know the guy who has about 15 acres that backs up to ours that has baited with corn for over 5 years and even shot deer months after the season is over and has been cought 3 times. He still does it but I dont do stupid stuff like that.


----------



## Hunter22

wmahunter said:


> The progression of your story is interesting and by reading the quotes above your certainty (or lack of) becomes pretty clear.
> 
> First it was "black as the ace of spades" with "light yellow eyes".
> 
> Next it was "solid black" with "faint yellow eyes" and you insist "I know what I saw".
> 
> Now your story has changed to "may mistakingly identified as a black panther in the shade" and "The only tricks my eyes played on my that day was the coloring".
> 
> Now it also turns out it was 50 yds away but initially you positively identified the eye color??? Not at 50 yds.
> 
> Bottom line is that you have shot so many holes in your own story that even YOU don't know what you story is anymore. It's all about credibility and once you start changing your story and adding details that don't fit with your earlier claims anyone other than the cool-aid drinking black panther believers will dismiss your whole account....but don't get discouraged because there are plenty of those believers as members here on the GON forum.
> 
> I might suggest however that you have properly identified the animal. The clue may be in the phrase "tail like a lab" which you said twice in the last quote above.
> 
> I'm not saying you are lying but just that you are not nearly as certain as you want to believe.  I think redmond 1858's suggestion "just go ahead and admit, your eyes played tricks on you that day....instead of making yourself sound like a child at disneyworld" is some good advice.
> 
> 
> .



Yes both of what I said is the same thing. Being as black as the ace of spades and solid black is the same thing (if its not then correct me). Yes I said both times in different wording that the eyes were a very light yellow and is a faint yellow not the same thing? I did admit that my eyes MAY HAVE played tricks on me because of the coat of the animal being in the shade versus what it may have looked like in the sun after looking at alot of videos of cougars that looked black in the shade but not black in the sun. I am guessing it was about 50 yrds away since I have been hunting that stand for many and many of years and have a range finder and have ranged alot of places aroudn the stand(im not an expert at judging distance it was just an educated guess).  My eyes COULD HAVE been playing tricks on me too since it was in the shade behind some bushes but I guess I wont know untill I have it on camera or video. 

This is why I typically dont like talking to people on here because all they do is bash on people like this in any way possible. Also please tell me how my story has changed besides the fact that I looked online to videos of cougars that were not black but from the video looked to be black in the shade.


----------



## BobKat

Hunter22 said:


> O ya dude I already killed 3 last night over corn with a spotlight from the road in my truck not on my land just like I killed the bobcat with an electronic call out of season.
> 
> If you seriously think I would do that then you are really gullible. On the other hand I know the guy who has about 15 acres that backs up to ours that has baited with corn for over 5 years and even shot deer months after the season is over and has been cought 3 times. He still does it but I dont do stupid stuff like that.



U said it not me.


----------



## Hunter22

BobKat said:


> U said it not me.



ya thats why I said it was a joke


----------



## BobKat

By the way im not a dude


----------



## Hunter22

BobKat said:


> By the way im not a dude



ok guy whatever you are.


----------



## Throwback

Hunter22 said:


> ok guy whatever you are.



BobKat is a girl. 

How are we supposed to believe your panther story if you can't even figure that out? 

T


----------



## bfriendly

Throwback said:


> BobKat is a girl.
> 
> How are we supposed to believe your panther story if you can't even figure that out?
> 
> T



tsnot about a panther................it was something else


----------



## Hunter22

Throwback said:


> BobKat is a girl.
> 
> How are we supposed to believe your panther story if you can't even figure that out?
> 
> T



Which story are you talking about? I have told 2 in here cause friendly asked about something else I saw a while back that I couldnt ever figure out what it was


----------



## Hunter22

BobKat said:


> By the way im not a dude



Sorry thought you meant that your a guy and dont like bein called a dude cause some guys dont.


----------



## BobKat

Throwback said:


> BobKat is a girl.
> 
> How are we supposed to believe your panther story if you can't even figure that out?
> 
> T



Thank you T


----------



## BobKat

Hunter22 said:


> Sorry thought you meant that your a guy and dont like bein called a dude cause some guys dont.



nope im a girl. appology accepted


----------



## BobKat

ok so lets go to the story about the thing that went from 4 legs to 2 legs, were u being serious or was that just sarcasm Hunter


----------



## Hunter22

BobKat said:


> ok so lets go to the story about the thing that went from 4 legs to 2 legs, were u being serious or was that just sarcasm Hunter



I was being 100% serious, it ran across the foodplot I was hunting and had a solid white head and black body. I saw it out in the open for I dono about 6 to 7 seconds before it ran into some thick brush. It was the size of our kavalier king charles. I didnt see a tail either.


----------



## Nicodemus

Hunter22 said:


> I was being 100% serious, it ran across the foodplot I was hunting and had a solid white head and black body. I saw it out in the open for I dono about 6 to 7 seconds before it ran into some thick brush. It was the size of our kavalier king charles. I didnt see a tail either.





Tracks? Stride length?


----------



## BobKat

white head, black body, 2 legs and ran really fast,     Big ole funky looking turkeY?


----------



## Nicodemus

Bring me a BLACK mt. lion-panther-puma-cougar, and I will take it to the Lee County courthouse yard, skin it with a flint flake, kindle a fire by rubbin` two sticks together, cook said critter over this fire, and use one of the claws for a toothpick when I`m done. This challenge also applies to a jaguar, spotted, or black as the tires on a truck, IF, you can prove without a doubt that it was wild, originated in the southern United States, and was not some escaped pet, fair, or zoo animal.

I believe that my words above are purty clear, and easily understood, but just so everybody understands, a BLACK one, not tan, not brown, not gray. Don`t believe me? Try me.

Don`t bring me a picture or photo. Bring me the critter. Oh yea, I get to keep the skin.

I`ve been waitin` a couple of years now, and I`m still waitin`...


----------



## BobKat

Nicodemus said:


> Bring me a BLACK mt. lion-panther-puma-cougar, and I will take it to the Lee County courthouse yard, skin it with a flint flake, kindle a fire by rubbin` two sticks together, cook said critter over this fire, and use one of the claws for a toothpick when I`m done. This challenge also applies to a jaguar, spotted, or black as the tires on a truck, IF, you can prove without a doubt that it was wild, originated in the southern United States, and was not some escaped pet, fair, or zoo animal.
> 
> I believe that my words above are purty clear, and easily understood, but just so everybody understands, a BLACK one, not tan, not brown, not gray. Don`t believe me? Try me.
> 
> Don`t bring me a picture or photo. Bring me the critter. Oh yea, I get to keep the skin.
> 
> I`ve been waitin` a couple of years now, and I`m still waitin`...



Hunter Get to hunting, i wanna see this happen.


----------



## mgragg61

i think hunter has actually seen black panthers and heard a scream! i saw a solid jet black panther up on black mountian here in stephens county. its true!!!! however, the scream was not made by the panther. there was a chimpanzee riding the panther down the ridge, an he was screaming his brains out and flapping his arms. i think it may have been some kind of war cry or something. so i plan to get my camera up there and put out a bunch of bananas. folks, we have chimpanzees in georgia!!!!


----------



## BobKat

mgragg61 said:


> i think hunter has actually seen black panthers and heard a scream! i saw a solid jet black panther up on black mountian here in stephens county. its true!!!! however, the scream was not made by the panther. there was a chimpanzee riding the panther down the ridge, an he was screaming his brains out and flapping his arms. i think it may have been some kind of war cry or something. so i plan to get my camera up there and put out a bunch of bananas. folks, we have chimpanzees in georgia!!!!



 of course we do.... dont u know they live with the black panthers


----------



## fishfryer

That chimpanzee you saw,may have been a pygmy bigfoots. Was he bareback riding, or did he use a saddle? Accuracy is important in relating these events,otherwise you lose credibility.


----------



## Hunter22

Nicodemus said:


> Tracks? Stride length?



Saw no tracks, it was running through our foodplot that had thick clover and oats. It was the size of our kavalier king charles and looked like its legs were about 8'-10" long and did not see a tail. It was haulin it so I honestly dont know about the stride length or you asking stride length on 2 legs cause i dont remember that either.


----------



## Hunter22

BobKat said:


> white head, black body, 2 legs and ran really fast,     Big ole funky looking turkeY?



It definately wasnt a turkey unless it bred with some kind of something I have never seen before. I couldnt see ears on it either so im assuming they were very small. Its head was the size of a baseball give or take. Im clueless of what it could be.


----------



## BobKat

Were u drinking when this happened? Not trying to say ur lieing. But iv never heard of anything like that


----------



## 73JER

Hunter22 said:


> well it definately wasnt bigfoot and it was in the shade and looked solid black. If any of yall could tell me what it is please do. A leopard, cougar, or panther are basically the same thing in my book. Im no expert either and ever since I have put out trail cameras and havent gotten anything. I have seen some strange stuff around my neck of the woods in the past few years and couldnt identify any of the animals except for this black cougar/panther/ leopard. It was no bobcat by any means because we have a huge bobcat thats about 50lbs we got on a trail cam and have seen once in person but he isnt close to being black gray or any color like that.
> 
> Laast deer season I saw something that was solid black if my memory serves me right and it ran across the foodplot and halfway across it got up on its hind legs and ran the rest of the way. It was about a ft and a half or 2 ft tall and when it switched from 4 to 2 legs it maintained the same speed. I have no idea what that could have been. Also last deer season I saw something running through the cotton field that was solid black but smaller about half the size of the "black panther" I saw and it was running as fast as grease lightning through the cotton and scared the you know what out of a nearby fox. I only saw it for about 5 seconds or a little more but I couldnt make out what it could have been either. Whatever it was was really fast.




I would not hunt there ever again. That's scary stuff right there, sound like you saw Windowee!


----------



## godogs57

"I'll bet they were BLACK chimpanzees!


----------



## bfriendly

mgragg61 said:


> i think hunter has actually seen black panthers and heard a scream! i saw a solid jet black panther up on black mountian here in stephens county. its true!!!! however, the scream was not made by the panther. there was a chimpanzee riding the panther down the ridge, an he was screaming his brains out and flapping his arms. i think it may have been some kind of war cry or something. so i plan to get my camera up there and put out a bunch of bananas. folks, we have chimpanzees in georgia!!!!



Thus we be reminded we are round the Campfire.................anything goes, but seriously, can ya come up with anything new?

Wait a sec..............this aint the campfire


----------



## 73JER

Look closely...is that a panther on the other side of the bobcat that is in the center of the picture?


----------



## Hunter22

BobKat said:


> Were u drinking when this happened? Not trying to say ur lieing. But iv never heard of anything like that



I never drink when I shoot any type of gun, bow, or anything that could misfire and kill someone. I know me either thats why I was and am still confused of what it could be.


----------



## BobKat

Well hunter I have no idea maybe chupacabra?


----------



## Jester896

BobKat said:


> Well hunter I have no idea maybe chupacabra?



yea..yea..Chupacabra...it got confused.. deer are just a long legged goat...aren't they greyish...could have looked black in shadows...isn't there always some kind of scream associated with a sacrifice


----------



## BobKat

Jester896 said:


> yea..yea..Chupacabra...it got confused.. deer are just a long legged goat...aren't they greyish...could have looked black in shadows...isn't there always some kind of scream associated with a sacrifice



sacrifice? i thought they sucked the blood out of stuff????


----------



## Throwback

I finally bought a copy today.

Its obvious most people have never seen a bobcat. 



T


----------



## BobKat

Throwback said:


> I finally bought a copy today.
> 
> Its obvious most people have never seen a bobcat.
> 
> 
> 
> T



sure they have they just think they are spotted panthers....


----------



## wmahunter

Throwback said:


> I finally bought a copy today.
> 
> Its obvious most people have never seen a bobcat....
> 
> 
> 
> T



...or a house cat.


----------



## fishinbub

I did not take the time to read all 5 pages, but this is a link from a few months back. 
http://www.wsoctv.com/news/27548441/detail.html

Anybody remember the cat that was killed in Ga? It was so well fed, biologists originally thought it was a western cougar someone had as a pet, but after "genetic testing" it turned out to be a FL panther. From the research I've done FL panthers are a bunch of inbred cats that are malnourished and have markings on their backs that can be used to distinguish them from western and eastern cougars. That description doesn't jive too well with the kitty that was killed in Ga...


----------



## Throwback

emtguy said:


> So, after this new issue of GON and the panther pics in there are there still people, including DNR, that says there are none in Ga?
> The colquitt county submission from debbie cannon is a great picture IMHO. Atleast three pictures are no doubt panthers i think.



the cannon picture is clearly a bobcat. 


T


----------



## BobKat

fishinbub said:


> I did not take the time to read all 5 pages, but this is a link from a few months back.
> http://www.wsoctv.com/news/27548441/detail.html
> 
> Anybody remember the cat that was killed in Ga? It was so well fed, biologists originally thought it was a western cougar someone had as a pet, but after "genetic testing" it turned out to be a FL panther. From the research I've done FL panthers are a bunch of inbred cats that are malnourished and have markings on their backs that can be used to distinguish them from western and eastern cougars. That description doesn't jive too well with the kitty that was killed in Ga...



I haven't read the link, but I do remember the story, genetic testing wont lie, and fl panthers are a sub species of cougar


----------



## fishinbub

What do you think would happen if the DNR came out and said "yeah, there are panthers in Ga"? 



BobKat said:


> I haven't read the link, but I do remember the story, genetic testing wont lie, and fl panthers are a sub species of cougar



FYI, the link in my post is a different story from the cat in Ga. Here is a little tidbit for everyone who thinks eastern cougars are extinct...

"The police department said there have been eight to 12 sightings, including two by police officers using thermal imaging cameras late at night. Officers said the animal cat weighs between 80 and 100 pounds and has a tail that’s 3 feet long."

There was also a mountain lion killed in Connecticut last week.


----------



## Throwback

fishinbub said:


> What do you think would happen if the DNR came out and said "yeah, there are panthers in Ga"?



What would happen?

T


----------



## BobKat

Nothing would happen, everyone believes what they want to beleive


----------



## NCHillbilly

fishinbub said:


> What do you think would happen if the DNR came out and said "yeah, there are panthers in Ga"?



Probably not a lot, since Florida has always had a confirmed breeding population and nothing has happened. Almost every state west of the Mississippi still has a healthy population, and not much happens. They are showing back up more and more in states on the edge of their current range, like Missouri, Arkansas, Minnesota, and Wisconsin, and nothing happens.If you're imagining some kind of hysteria from the horrible danger of panthers running around, why don't people in Florida and all the states out west live in a state of panther hysteria? Sure, a panther attacks or kills somebody occasionally, but so do bears, rattlesnakes, alligators, pet dogs, humans, and other critters that are common in Georgia. At the moment, I'd say that statistically, cars and humans are the most dangerous critters out there.


----------



## jmanley17

i just love how dnr says they dont exist but they didnt hesitate to fine the guy that killed the one in troup county a few years back


----------



## NCHillbilly

The DNR has never said they don't exist. They say that we don't have a breeding population. Because we don't. Panthers wander all over the place for hundreds of miles, and it wouldn't surprise me to see one almost anywhere. But if you'll notice, pretty much every one of these panthers that turns up in a weird place is always a young male. A male panther wandering through an area doesn't make a population of panthers. When you start seeing road-killed females, you have a breeding population.


----------



## BobKat

NCHillbilly said:


> The DNR has never said they don't exist. They say that we don't have a breeding population. Because we don't. Panthers wander all over the place for hundreds of miles, and it wouldn't surprise me to see one almost anywhere. But if you'll notice, pretty much every one of these panthers that turns up in a weird place is always a young male. A male panther wandering through an area doesn't make a population of panthers. When you start seeing road-killed females, you have a breeding population.



true that, but then again why dont we ever see bobcats hit by cars?


----------



## Nicodemus

BobKat said:


> true that, but then again why dont we ever see bobcats hit by cars?





Not tryin` to be contrary Miss Bobcat, but I do. Not as many as possums and coons, but a fair amount.


----------



## BobKat

Nicodemus said:


> Not tryin` to be contrary Miss Bobcat, but I do. Not as many as possums and coons, but a fair amount.




really? maybe its just where i live at then.... iv never seen one hit by a car, iv saw them run across the road but never get hit. and thank you for remembering that im a girl Nic


----------



## Throwback

BobKat said:


> really? maybe its just where i live at then.... iv never seen one hit by a car, iv saw them run across the road but never get hit. and thank you for remembering that im a girl Nic



They get hit regularly. Trust me. 

T


----------



## BobKat

Throwback said:


> They get hit regularly. Trust me.
> 
> T



so hypothetically not trying to go to much off topic here but if there were alot of panthers or bigfoot, then they would get hit by cars right? just like deer do, or would it be less likely to hit one like the way it is with turkey and buzzards?


----------



## Nicodemus

BobKat said:


> so hypothetically not trying to go to much off topic here but if there were alot of panthers or bigfoot, then they would get hit by cars right? just like deer do, or would it be less likely to hit one like the way it is with turkey and buzzards?





Panthers get hit by vehicles right regular down in Florida.


----------



## Throwback

BobKat said:


> so hypothetically not trying to go to much off topic here but if there were alot of panthers or bigfoot, then they would get hit by cars right? just like deer do, or would it be less likely to hit one like the way it is with turkey and buzzards?



there were about a dozen (sterilized) cougars released back in the 80's  in south ga  as part of a research project. most if not all of them were ran over or shot in a very short time. 


T


----------



## Jester896

the panther i saw crossing I10 almost got hit... and I too have seen a few bobcats that were hit... not many...think it is more the 9 lives thing


----------



## BobKat

So do panthers really sound like people say, the screaming woman sound?


----------



## Nicodemus

BobKat said:


> So do panthers really sound like people say, the screaming woman sound?





I`ve never heard such a sound in any of the wild places I prowl. But, I`ve also never heard a bobcat squall but a time or two. Foxes are another story. I hear them a lot. And coyotes, just about every night.


----------



## BobKat

i hear coyotes alot, and iv heard a fox once or twice. never a bobcat or a panther. i used to listen to the wolves howl, a guy had some he raised and they were next to our club it was a beautiful sound.     one thing thats got me is the sounds they say bigfoot makes on finding bigfoot iv never heard anything like it befor and its kinda creepy


----------



## NCHillbilly

BobKat said:


> true that, but then again why dont we ever see bobcats hit by cars?



I've seen several roadkill bobcats over the years. Hit one myself late at night on I-40 many years ago.


----------



## NCHillbilly

NCHillbilly said:


> I've seen several roadkill bobcats over the years. Hit one myself late at night on I-40 many years ago.



Funny coincidence-about fifteen minutes after I posted this this morning, I left for work. I hadn't gotten a half-mile from the house before I had to pile on the brakes to keep from squishing a big bobcat that jumped right out in the road in front of me.


----------



## Throwback

BobKat said:


> So do panthers really sound like people say, the screaming woman sound?



every time their foot hits the ground. They must have huge lungs. 


T


----------



## NCHillbilly

Throwback said:


> every time their foot hits the ground. They must have huge lungs.
> 
> 
> T



 They never stop. the funny thing is, the big cats that actually  are black can't scream-they roar or cough, but you never hear anybody talking about hearing a panther roar in the swamp behind their house.


----------



## Lukikus2

BobKat said:


> So do panthers really sound like people say, the screaming woman sound?



I've heard it but it sounded like an old man to me. Camping in the foothills of the Appalachian Mtns.

Bobcats sound like a screaming woman when they are mating.

Just got chills remembering it.


----------



## Jester896

BobKat said:


> So do panthers really sound like people say, the screaming woman sound?



I have heard it described like that by my G'ma...and the time I heard it it sounded like that...not sure if it was the power of suggstion...but that is how I remember from some 40 years ago



Lukikus2 said:


> Bobcats sound like a screaming woman when they are mating.
> 
> Just got chills remembering it.



 that is more like the cats outside the bedroom window to me...only bigger and louder...yes.. it gives you the chills...you should see the size of those bumps when you hear the other


----------



## Jester896

BobKat said:


> So do panthers really sound like people say, the screaming woman sound?



I have heard it described like that by my G'ma...and the time I heard it it sounded like that...not sure if it was the power of suggstion...but that is how I remember from some 40 years ago



Lukikus2 said:


> Bobcats sound like a screaming woman when they are mating.
> 
> Just got chills remembering it.



 that is more like the cats outside the bedroom window...only bigger and louder...yes.. it gives you the chills...you should see the size of those bumps when you hear the other


----------



## BobKat

i always figured they sounded like a cougar since they are a sub species


----------



## Killdee

I have only seen 1 run over bobcat but the more prolific the critter the more often you see 1 smushed i reckon.


----------



## Killdee

Throwback said:


> there were about a dozen (sterilized) cougars released back in the 80's  in south ga  as part of a research project. most if not all of them were ran over or shot in a very short time.
> 
> 
> T



There you go.....


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

Hunter22 said:


> I was being 100% serious, it ran across the foodplot I was hunting and had a solid white head and black body. I saw it out in the open for I dono about 6 to 7 seconds before it ran into some thick brush. It was the size of our kavalier king charles. I didnt see a tail either.



I would say that this was a skunk suffering from an injury, possibly from a car. That would account for the missing or short tail and also for the strange walk due to a broken foot or leg. I once watched one for several minutes that only had white on its head.


----------



## BobKat

deepwoodshermit said:


> I would say that this was a skunk suffering from an injury, possibly from a car. That would account for the missing or short tail and also for the strange walk due to a broken foot or leg. I once watched one for several minutes that only had white on its head.



so thats what hunter saw.....


----------



## kedo

Throwback said:


> which begs the question--how do you know what a woman being murdered sounds like?
> 
> T


----------



## Killdee

Which brings up another question re the woman screaming like being murdered. All the panther noises I have seen on tv sound nothing like a woman screaming, they sound like a big souped up meeow.??????? Are they that many murders going on in the woods?And why dont folks in Dekalb county think they are overrun with panthers, lots of women  actually do get murdered there?


----------



## swamp hunter

I,m sure Ya,ll got a couple Cats up your way. Thing is They like Big Swamps. Their not Creatures of open Pine Lands.You got a big River Bottom , Their at Home. Not a Sog ,Weep , or a Drain... A Big Swamp. How many Big Swamps Ya,ll got ?
Bet the Cat Re-introduction Folks know. You,ll be gettin Them... Sooner or later.
Problem is , A Whole bunch of new Huntin Regulations will be coming with them . My Local Huntin spot , I,m allowed two Deer a Year. As in... TWO DEER a YEAR... Bucks only.... Happy Regulated Huntin.


----------



## fish hawk

They like to purr also,just like a house cat.Black panthers are cool


----------



## Killdee

swamp hunter said:


> I,m sure Ya,ll got a couple Cats up your way. Thing is They like Big Swamps. Their not Creatures of open Pine Lands.You got a big River Bottom , Their at Home. Not a Sog ,Weep , or a Drain... A Big Swamp. How many Big Swamps Ya,ll got ?
> Bet the Cat Re-introduction Folks know. You,ll be gettin Them... Sooner or later.
> Problem is , A Whole bunch of new Huntin Regulations will be coming with them . My Local Huntin spot , I,m allowed two Deer a Year. As in... TWO DEER a YEAR... Bucks only.... Happy Regulated Huntin.



How many swamps are they out west where a bunch of them critters live?


----------



## swamp hunter

Killdee said:


> How many swamps are they out west where a bunch of them critters live?



Guess Ya got a point there Killdee . Maybe I,m just used to seeing Them in the Thick of the Swamps . Recon , They,d live in your garage if You didn,t shoot Them and Fed Them on a regular basis


----------



## troy001

jig pitcher said:


> There are no doubt painters in GA. I have a friend whose friend saw one being walked on a leash by a bigfoot just the other night!  He took a picture but it turned out really dark and out of focus!



Well thats very bad.. same thing happens to me many times.. when i took some good pics of some animals most of the time pics were out of the focus..


----------



## 10point

Seen two in tatnall county in our old club and we've seen one In our new folkston club. I live in central Florida and am quite familiar with what panthers look like. You would be surprised how many there are around.


----------



## gaspur1

A fox can make a scream, I don't know about Mountain Lions, but Jaguars make a snarling vicious growl and a fairly loud huffing sound. You know they mean business when you hear it.


----------



## lillampp

I can promise you if i see one and can kill it i will and i will post it all over web and call a news crew in to put it on tv then let dnr know about it they are dangerous is the way i see it so they should be killed


----------



## Nicodemus

lillampp said:


> I can promise you if i see one and can kill it i will and i will post it all over web and call a news crew in to put it on tv then let dnr know about it they are dangerous is the way i see it so they should be killed





You got plenty of money, and time to spare?


----------



## swamp hunter

FWC has got a Reward of 12 Thousand out right now for a shot Panther they found bout 2 weeks ago.
Think your buddy's will keep quiet over that much cash ?
Not to mention the Endangered spieces act and 10 years in Prison....


----------



## Burton

I had the opportunity to shoot one in 1994.  It was 20 feet away, but I chose not to shoot because I thought I would miss and it would come after me.  I was only 11 at the time.  I wasn't very scared when it was at 150 yds, but when it stood directly below the deer stand and looked up at me - well, that was scary to an 11 year old.


----------



## Gator McKlusky




----------



## Gator McKlusky




----------



## Killdee

Gator McKlusky said:


>



Cool cat


----------



## bfriendly

BobKat said:


> so hypothetically not trying to go to much off topic here but if there were alot of panthers or bigfoot, then they would get hit by cars right? just like deer do, or would it be less likely to hit one like the way it is with turkey and buzzards?



I think a Bigfoot could handle the impact of getting hit by a car a little better than a 45lb cat though................if they were real of course


----------

